# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/4



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just 24 hours after electrifying "The People's WrestleMania," Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson returns to Raw tonight in Atlanta. Tune in to find out what The People's Champ has in store for the WWE Universe (and John Cena).

Discuss.​


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_No shortage of Attitude Era guys; I'm looking forward to it. _


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

As already said. This needs to be a big one, simple as that.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Needs a fatal four-way main event._


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope the secret GM is reveald tonight, we've been waiting for amost a fukin year!!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah this show really needs to be a big hit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't expect anything special.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Eght said:


> _Needs a fatal four-way main event._


:agree: quoted for truth

and you know wat that means that each superstar has a 25% chance of winning :side:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*sigh* main event = Cena/Orton v Miz/Punk.

Confrontation between rock/cena/miz


GM WILL never be revealed, however in the small case it is...it'll be Cole or that the fruity pebbles spokesman is the raw gm.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope it's a good show. Especially after Entertainmentmania was a flop, simple as.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The greatest sports entertainers of all time, Rock and Austin, BACK to carry another Raw. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Every RAW after Mania is always great


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

This one man is the ONLY reason to watch wwe, honestly, ill bet anyone right now (srs) that the ratings hit an all time low after the great one returns to do doing movies.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope we will see this in the ring tonight:


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

- Wrestlemania fallout
- The Rock
- Stone Cold
- Sin Cara making his debut

Raw should be interesting


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

There really aren't any loose ends to tie up, I mean I guess Rock-Cena, but we all know they don't like each other, we know why Rock did it LOL , 

alot of unknowns, I bought Mania, for 1st time in YEARS, i thought it was good, not great, good, ive lowered my expectations, it is not the ATTITUDE ERA i know that

anyway Raw should be good, right after Mania, Rock, Stone Cold, MIZ!!!!

interested to see where Punk and Miz will go from here


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin Cara Debut?
Kong Debut?
GM Debut?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PWInsider says that RAW is scheduled till 11:15 PM EDT. But USA has cleared it to go beyond that to provide a strong lead-in for Tough Enough.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking forward to tonight. There will probably be some kind of promo from HHH, Sin Cara's debut, a heartfelt promo from Cena on how everyone hates him, some info regarding the #1 contender for the WWE title. I could see Sheamus vs Bryan for the title also.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't wait to go to Raw tonight. Last night at Mania was fucking electric. I finally got to lie in today, got up , went to the pool for a bit, got some lunch and have pretty much chilled out. I'll be heading to dinner soon before we head to the arena for the show. Might pop over to the WWE hotel to see if I can spot anybody first though lol. I still can't believe how lax they are being about security. Compared to last year its a joke lol. 

Hoping for Rock, Austin, HHH, HBK and Cena in the same ring. I'm not expecting Taker there after last night but if he is then it would only be even better!

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sin Cara
Rock
Austin
Miz as Champion

etc.

I can't wait.

Wrestlemania was not brilliant, but still enjoyable for the most part, and WWE is notorious for trying out new things and going all out after Wrestlemania.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Can't wait to go to Raw tonight. Last night at Mania was fucking electric. I finally got to lie in today, got up , went to the pool for a bit, got some lunch and have pretty much chilled out. I'll be heading to dinner soon before we head to the arena for the show. Might pop over to the WWE hotel to see if I can spot anybody first though lol. I still can't believe how lax they are being about security. Compared to last year its a joke lol.
> 
> Hoping for Rock, Austin, HHH, HBK and Cena in the same ring. I'm not expecting Taker there after last night but if he is then it would only be even better!
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!


It'd be pretty cool to have them all in the ring. But I can't see any reason that would bring them all together.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

The Rock Announced he will be the Special Referee for the wwe title match at Extreme Rules.

Michael Cole go to cost Eve the match then Michael Cole beat down on Eve and Jerry Lawler make the save.

Sin Cara making his debut.

Cena and Orton vs Miz and Punk.

John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler.

Big Show and Kane and Kofi Kingston and Santino Marella vs The Corre in a 8 man tag team match.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

despite the millions (and millions) of adverts there will be tonight, this RAW should be good, so i am staying up till 4 a.m 2 nights in a row..


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Sin Cara debuting and The Rock appearing is the only reason I'm staying up to watch this.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

punk/orton better continue fueding. best match at mania and they need to let them have a gimmick match.

would mark hard for a taker appearance but i highly doubt. atleast the GOAT will be there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> despite the millions (and millions) of adverts there will be tonight, this RAW should be good, so i am staying up till 4 a.m 2 nights in a row..



Me too but I only have to be up by 11.30 anyway


*QUESTION*

Hall of fame is on 1 hour before RAW right?


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

CC91 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Hall of fame is on 1 hour before RAW right?



You are correct


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Can wait to hear Michael Troll comment on his big win at WM.

I guess we'll also get to see the Sheamus vs DBD match we have been robbed off last night.

The Sin Cara debut should be interesting. I'd also like to see Kong finally appear destroying some bitches backstage, or something like this.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Watching HoF on Sky Sports now


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This WILL be a great show, just like the one after Survivor Series, but I don't like the fact WWE are using their PPVs now as build up to the following night's RAW.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope we get to see Sheamus vs Bryan tonight


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

gonna be intriguing to see how many of the "i'm done with WWE and not watching RAW" brigade show up on the forum tonight  My guess is 4


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Watching HoF on Sky Sports now


Sky sports what? the ads are on atm.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I will be at RAW tonight!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Skip Sheffield is on the Raw roster on wwe.com

Hopefully we see him tonight.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Attitude Era Gang Bang Beat Up On Cole Tonight! He's gonna get stunner'd, rock bottom'd, sweet chin music'd, pedigree'd, chokeslam'd, and diving fist'd!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Juan Cena said:


> Sky sports what? the ads are on atm.




We've just missed it, next chance is straight after RAW on sky sports or a stream 1 hour before RAW



edit:



> Skip Sheffield is on the Raw roster on wwe.com
> 
> Hopefully we see him tonight.


Skip Sheffield's profile has been on the RAW page for months now, just like Michael Tarver


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

AZwrestle said:


> Attitude Era Gang Bang Beat Up On Cole Tonight! He's gonna get stunner'd, rock bottom'd, sweet chin music'd, pedigree'd, chokeslam'd, and diving fist'd!


_He'll need a cigarette after all that's done._


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Juan Cena said:


> Sky sports what? the ads are on atm.


Yea you were a bit late on that one


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Yea you were a bit late on that one


Yeah i know, it said afterburn or some shit on the epg tho. Fucking virgin media!


----------



## Denman. (Apr 4, 2011)

Rock in the building tonight? I love The Rock but last night proved you can't base events around the past. Either come back as a wrestler or fuck off after a one night return please.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

And hopefully NO MORE SNORKIE!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Sin Cara's in the house tonight as well will be intrested to see who and how his first match goes.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Ain' no grave.....that can hold my....body down....


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a feeling that Raw will be more entertaining than Wrestlemania last night... fpalm


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> I have a feeling that Raw will be more entertaining than Wrestlemania last night... fpalm


yeah it will, well it has the potential to be anyway..by a long stretch too


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

WWE has announced via Twitter that the following has been added to RAW tonight...

* Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk & Cody Rhodes

* US Title Match: Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan

* John Cena calls out The Rock


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So we get the match that wasn't to be, but this will have ad breaks in it


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really hope to see Triple H tonight but I doubt it.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

down_nola said:


> WWE has announced via Twitter that the following has been added to RAW tonight...
> 
> * Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk & Cody Rhodes
> 
> ...


<.< Something we should've seen last night. :cuss:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Tag match looks good. Really liking Cody Rhodes atm.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

down_nola said:


> WWE has announced via Twitter that the following has been added to RAW tonight...
> 
> * Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk & Cody Rhodes
> 
> ...


I'm not suprised with the US title match and Cena calling out The Rock. 
They better give the Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan match good air time.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

down_nola said:


> WWE has announced via Twitter that the following has been added to RAW tonight...
> 
> * Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk & Cody Rhodes
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Was pissed off they took out Sheamus vs. Danial Bryan at WM.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk and cody teaming up? sweet 

it's a pity the U.S title match was not at WM, but at least we get to see it, not a dark match last night.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice to see we'll get Sheamus vs. Bryan tonight, a match that should have happened at Wrestlemania 27. Orton & Mysterio vs. Punk & Rhodes should be good, and I'm not surprised that Cena will call out the Rock. 

Should be a good show, combine all that with the debut of Sin Cara, I can't wait.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> Tag match looks good. Really liking Cody Rhodes atm.


I'd just like to correct your sig.

"I'd rather you all hate me for everything I am, than love me for something I am not. - Kurt Cobain" 
- The Miz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The HOF is about to start, right?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

going to miss raw tonight due to a meeting in the morning boo


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

I cant wait for the Cena calling out Rock should be very interesting. Sin Cara's debut should be fun, lmao so they book Bryan/Sheamus for Raw instead of putting it on mania. That tag with Orton,Rey/Punk, Cody should be good too.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

W>C said:


> The HOF is about to start, right?


Yea it starts right now.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

anyone know if taker and hhh gonna be there 2nyt?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, that is a shitload of people.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HOF, let's go!


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> anyone know if taker and hhh gonna be there 2nyt?


Well Taker probably might not they might want to sell what happened to Taker at mania and he could be off TV. I hope he isnt though, Trips should be there though theres no reason why he shouldnt.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm actually excited about Raw tonight. Haven't been this excited in a while


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome video package


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really wish they aired Abdullah's speech.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

these 2 should be headlining the HOF. fuck HBK.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Era of Awesome continues and The Rock will kick Cena's ass tonight.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

No HOF on the score in Canada, I guess i'll have to youtube it latah


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck, the Yanks get the HoF and all I'm watching is Sky Sports which is showing NXT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i wonder who mistico is gonna wrestle tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dusty!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can listen to Dusty speak for hours.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Era of Awesome continues and The Rock will kick Cena's ass tonight.


Hopefully


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cody's in character nice to see kayfabe still lives somewhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow everything from his speech was edited to hell.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Commercials zomg!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

weak shit right here.

didn't they used to show it live on the night before WM?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They used to show a live webcast. I saw this year's earlier today and all I say is the editing is bush league. Super disappointing.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

AZwrestle said:


> Attitude Era Gang Bang Beat Up On Cole Tonight! He's gonna get stunner'd, rock bottom'd, sweet chin music'd, pedigree'd, chokeslam'd, and diving fist'd!


But he won't get no Stratusfaction.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Your brother is the devil, Animal.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They used to show a live webcast. I saw this year's earlier today and all I say is the editing is bush league. Super disappointing.


Meh, I already knew it was going to be heavily edited. I can wait for the DVD to come out.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I am watching Chuck instead way more entertaining. Austin is in this episode. sortof ontopic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty sure Hawk hated Vince McMahon and the WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> What the fuck, the Yanks get the HoF and all I'm watching is Sky Sports which is showing NXT


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

The papers they're reading their pre-written speeches off of is so visible it isn't even funny.

No wonder Sammartino refuses to go in.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Mania DVD's come with full Hall of Fame ceremonies?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

LariatSavage said:


> Mania DVD's come with full Hall of Fame ceremonies?


Yes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LariatSavage said:


> Mania DVD's come with full Hall of Fame ceremonies?


yeah


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fpalm

fuck this crap


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kane inducting Carey. fpalm


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Kane..


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't wait for the Snooki HoF moment. JoMo's induction speech should be epic and stuff.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz clearly has the hottest date in the building.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and Beth. I saw you.

Kane, always making the best out of shitastic situations.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

:lmao at Kane


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

BTW when did Drew Carey get AIDS?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the editing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they completely edited out the boos. :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL...loved kane's intro..even cm punk chuckled
him being half in character in that suit, and mentioning the price is right! lulz


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe must have edited the crowd noise cause I heard he got his ass booed


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol at WWE severely editing Drew's speech, I was there in person and he was booed very very loudly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

metty31 said:


> Lol at WWE severely editing Drew's speech, I was there in person and he was booed very very loudly.


Happens when you're Drew Carey being inducted into a wrestling Hall of Fame right after one of the greatest tag teams ever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Miz getting in with the family.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

metty31 said:


> Lol at WWE severely editing Drew's speech, I was there in person and he was booed very very loudly.


How did he handle being booed?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunny is still hot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn sunny looked good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol sunny sounded like she just sucked some hbkock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Confidence and charisma...uttered from the words of John Morrison.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh, i wanted to see laycool's intro for sunny


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking forward to Sin Cara's debut.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

cm punk needs some rogaine for his chin


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That vid makes me miss shawn more


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shawn fucking Michaels.
We really need him back. The greatest of all time.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HBK was so much better when he was on drugs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just hate how tributes seems like eulogies when the person is alive. I mean fuck, if it's this sad now, what are they going to do when he passes? I know I probably couldn't watch it.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

they could have fit in the other hall of famers if they didn't have a commercial break every 4 minutes


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I just hate how tributes seems like eulogies when the person is alive. I mean fuck, if it's this sad now, what are they going to do when he passes? I know I probably couldn't watch it.


HBK will never die.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JR is commentating !!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF JR?!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

[email protected][email protected]


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JJJRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BACK FULL TIME????? I REALLY HOPE SO!!!!


----------



## mike1990 (Jul 10, 2010)

If anyone needs a stream here is one:

http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4d823c61675dd


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JR!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm happy to hear J.R. is announcing tonight


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JIM ROSS and JERRY LAWLER calling RAW tonight. I just got A LOT more excited about the show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh fuck JR calling Raw son


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome JR tonight!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JR ftw!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JR on the mic for raw tonight? cool


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy JR Batman!!!!


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Cena lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got home from the gym, forgot about the Hall of Fame tonight. Worth downloading tomorrow or not?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes JR and King commentary team.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

JR is on RAW


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

FUCK YES JR!

Oh wait, his commentary with Jerry last night was boring and unexcitable.

Don't know if want.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

King of Kings song! I like that one!


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually found JR\'s commentary to be underwhelming at Wrestlemania. I prefer Cole, to be honest. But it\'s still good to hear JR again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess JR has to announce. The Cole Mine broke.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyone repeating that JR seems to at RAW tonight. It does add to the excitment.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to have JR back. You never appreciate the guy until he's gone.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the fuck was Sheamus wearing on his head?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hogan shot! :lmao!!!!!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

Trips is doing great.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Total Package said:


> What the fuck was Sheamus wearing on his head?



a newsboy cap brah


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn stephanie is sexy.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So now HBK is Mr. Hall of Fame, while Cole is the new Mr. WrestleMania. I see how it is.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If only WWE would show a picture of Mark Henry around 8:45 every Monday ratings would be through the roof.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HBK! HBK! HBK! HBK!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wait, how long did shawn talk for? there is only a few minutes left.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope they show the Kliq reunion on TV.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double thumbs up for God from Shawn.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I really hope they don't cut out the Kliq reunion. That would suck major ass.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

sheamus plowed HBK's wife


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Dylanlip said:


> I really hope they don't cut out the Kliq reunion. That would suck major ass.


o im sure they will :sad:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that Orton's real wife? :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

W>C said:


> Is that Orton's real wife? :lmao


I'm not even sure if he knows anymore


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

W>C said:


> Is that Orton's real wife? :lmao


:lmao thought the same thing!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Big Show's wife would make me go lesbian.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michael Hayes :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kliq


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't believe they showed the kliq reunion on TV. That was fuckin awesome seeing that live.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

W>C said:


> Is that Orton's real wife? :lmao





TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm not even sure if he knows anymore




lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

KLIQ... i wish scott hall was there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Jeff Hardy edit this? :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

X-Pac still rules.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Its DA KLIQ!!!!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THEY SHOWED IT! Hell yes.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

crofl @ sean waltman


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

damn i wish Hall was there...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here we go folks. Enjoy!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha nice that they showed The Kliq back together.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

So it's 2011. Is it time to lose the bandana?

Guess not.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Wooo..

Let's roll_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Aw his daughter is cute.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lets do this!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm not even sure if he knows anymore


:lmao!!!!!


KLIQ SON!!!

And as every show starts we must start with a:
HERE WE GO!!!
Surprised to say this, but let's hope it's better than Mania. haha.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Heres hoping for a great RAW (lol at hoping for that)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*<3 Shawn*


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

And now time for the second episode of RAW in a row.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

u ready for some entertainments?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

showtime!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yesterday's 4-hour edition of Raw will be 2 hours longer after tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I just wanna say I'm really glad they added Classy Freddie Blasie to that opening. Does anyone remember when he can and gave a peptalk to the WWF before the Invasion??


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm hoping for more JR tonight


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

JR!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LET'S DO THIS THING!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG JR!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_JR, wow_


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Howhappy are you lot with Ross returning?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

J Fucking R!!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Did Jeff Hardy edit this? :lmao


QFT :lmao

The Kliq!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

is Ross full time now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

6 hours of Raw in less than 24 hours! Lucky Amber.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

JR INTRODUCING RAW!!!!! I've waited so long!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

JR is commentating!!!
hell yeah


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

JR!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JR & Lawler on Commentary!!! FUCK YES!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JR... King... epic...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Gonna get your ass kicked again Cena!

He's the guy I love to hate.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WWE doesn't have a cut out of Cena in his menstrual red shirt yet? Maybe it got scrapped. Hopefully.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THIS IS MONDAY NIGHT RAW!

So great.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HOLY ITS JR!!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

All right -E, you have my attention for 20 some odd minutes. Make it a good 20 minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

J.R. & King commentating!!!!

Marking out!!!!

Also can't wait to see Mistico or Sin Cara's debut.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

J.R.!!!


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

we need michael cole back.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Time to play the F'N Game!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JR & LAWLER AGAIN??? MTFO 

TRIPLE H!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Levesque


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck the meeting in the morning am watching raw


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

worst raw ever


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess hhh can announce his retirement.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Game baby .


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

J motherfing R, hell ya!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here comes a 20 minute HHH promo


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. Triple H starting things off.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JR is back at the announce table!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

So fucking awesome to have good old JR back where he belongs. I hope this is permanent.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i would prefer jr and cole. king is too faceish to work well with jr


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HHH


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Hunter till looks fine.

So where are they taking this?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, um, I lost last night and I didn't even die in the process but um...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy crap did I hear shit in that version of the Raw theme?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Helmsley wears his sunglasses at night.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

omg JR! and HHH, this is gonna get interesting to say the least


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

JR is nice, but I have a feeling Swagger is going to come out and ankle lock him and Cole comes back.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple H to open up with a 20 minute promo. This feels likes 2003 again.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Amber B said:


> 6 hours of Raw in less than 24 hours! Lucky Amber.


i'm hoping the last 2 hours are better than the first 4


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

JR!!!!! Yea I know I'm a minute late on that but I don't care, it's JR for goodness sake.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

It's time to play the game bitches!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's not dead?!?!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TRIPLE H!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought they'd switched to a more tasteful stage set-up, but it's just reversed. Bah.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> worst raw ever


lol was expecting this 10 minutes in not 3:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, are they using the wrestlemania set? Looks big.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

die trying................or tap out


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That is the game. He's the game.
And he doesn't need to sell the brutal match he just had at all. :lmao 
Oh, I guess he kind of is, good job sir.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm starting to think JR and King are being told to keep schtum by Vince.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, did Trips spit on the wrong side?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am really suprised Miz and Cole aren't out first


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

triple H entrance last night was amazing


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Helmsley wears his sunglasses at night.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

incoming: 30 minute promo


----------



## monoplay (Dec 15, 2005)

good ole jr and king back together, triple h and the rock, this is old school raw. love it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna go make dinner and do homework. HHH talking time.

2 minute entrance Edit: Wow...I did heat up a sub and have time to type this out.....fucking hunter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope sin cara interrupts HHH


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I thought they'd switched to a more tasteful stage set-up, but it's just reversed. Bah.


Ah well. The wait continues.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought he was going to die trying and the uy walks like he had a match against Zack Ryder last night... fpalm


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

He forgot the camera is on the other side.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH milking the you tapped out chants


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

JR is back and the crowd is lively. This could start off right tonight.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Did HHH just botch his entrance? 

Looked like he stood on the wrong side of the ring - not facing the right camera


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

JR is back, thank fuck for that. Hopefully it's permanent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are they saying Taker sucks?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Triple H sure taps out a lot at WrestleMania. What a pussy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

tap out chants lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Most tired and beat up? Stop making excuses. You're supposed to be deceased.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Evan after the Iron Man match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

u tapped out chants


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

"you tapped out" chants...well played


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

This breaks kayfabe on so many levels.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

W>C said:


> Hope sin cara interrupts HHH



the hell?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok Hunter. Wrap it up..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's hoping this promo is better than the past ones since he's been backk.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is already better than the Mania crowd


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait you mean beating the streak isn't as easy as I think it is...weird


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

. . . . . . BOO THIS MAN!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You tapped out chants


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole Mine with caution tape all over it at ringside. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Are they saying Taker sucks?


No, they're chanting Triple H.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

finally he admits it


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Finally mentioned the damn match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, he mentioned WM17 lol.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao he mentioned the previous match.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

oh now he remembers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

o now they mention the match at wm 17


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol now they mention HHH/Taker I after the match is over.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

oh now they want to mention it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

"never been an emotional guy" i just saw him cry 


lol oh shit. triple h just shut up all you cry baby marks now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally they talk about it lol. And the cole mine is out there which sucks


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh now we mention WM17.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

wow they finally mentioned mania 17


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

YES!!! He finally mentions their previous bout!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL

They mention X-Seven *NOW* of all times.

Good job creative, good job.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG it took after their match to mention they had faced each other at wreatlemania before lol. Clasic WWE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit they finally acknowledged WM 17.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That sounds so wrong HHH :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
NOW they mention it! Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

lol they finally mentioned the fact that they wrestled at W17.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao HHH just mentioned WM17


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

STOP THE PRESSES!

HHH just used the word "wrestled!"

Shit just got serious.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WM17 mention ftw!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

hey finally admitted to wrestling him before at wrestlemania.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Nipple H sounds like he's highly medicated.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, they *FINALLY* acknowledged that the Undertaker beat HHH at Wrestlemania 10 years earlier!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Is he just making up what he's going to say at the top of his head?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lol now the match is done we are allowed to remember the last Taker v HHH match.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok Trips...you could probably say everything you need to say in 30 seconds.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

heel turn tonight im calling it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> That sounds so wrong HHH :lmao




"I kept trying to beat him off but just kept getting back up!"


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"I beat on him like I never beat on any man before, he kept on getting up, he kept on cummin" ... ...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

He kept on coming? He was on the ground half the match.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, finally admited that it was their 2nd WM dance.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Look at the Cole Mine.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

holy W17 existed, maybe chris benoit will be next


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips there's no crying in wrestling

you tapped out chants..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hunter Wonder...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the cole mine


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd really like to know why he's here tonight.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

People, he didn't mention X-7, he mentioned a previous WrestleMania bout.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why does he still have shades on lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

natetendo83 said:


> Ok Trips...you could probably say everything you need to say in 30 seconds.


I hit him hard, harder than I did in our previous WM match, but he kept getting up and I was intimidated.

GOODNIGHT FOLKS!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Horrible promo so far by HHH. Get to the point!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am so bored and annoyed at HHH's ego to take the opening spot on the new wrestling season.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Jesus Christ, 15 minutes of putting himself and Taker over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "I kept trying to beat him off but just kept getting back up!"





almostfamous said:


> "I beat on him like I never beat on any man before, he kept on getting up, he kept on cummin" ... ...


Exactly :lmao


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

This reminds me of 2003 when he opened every RAW with some variation of "There's only one diamond in this business" type of boring promo.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

BWRBrett said:


> Nipple H sounds like he's highly medicated.


Hangover probably. Would explain the indoor shades too =p

Scott Hall probably made the right call staying home lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man, the Cole Mine with maintenance tape all over it lol.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

They should have put undertaker in a BODY BAG!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is somewhat rambling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sounds way out of it. Holy fuck.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

there are selling that as his last match, pretty damm good.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Both HBK matches were better.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I really think Taker got a legit concussion.

Really hoping Taker pulls through this in the end.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good crowd so far, where was this yesterday?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

If this draws out any longer we can just dub Taker's music over the top and be done with it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He really is coming on to him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you, Triple H for losing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn Tips looks like shit. Dude needs to sleep.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good promo!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep waiting for Miz's music to hit and have him confront Triple H.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

. . . . part 3 incoming. Fuck HUnter.


TripleG said:


> I keep waiting for Miz's music to hit and have him confront Triple H.


I WISH!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

HHH/Taker III WM 28?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Everything just seems better with JR back.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Really? I was expecting someone to interrupt him.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Taker will be back at WM28.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be waiting...translation...see ya next year


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

that first 10 minutes sucked


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How many redundant boring promos can HHH make in a month?
Apparently 5.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Good crowd so far.

Feels like RAW again. JR makes everything better I swear.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

HHH always takes about twice as long as he should to do anything.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Just retire HHH. You suck.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So... HHH/Taker III at WrestleMania XXVIII?

Well.. that match'll probably be shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So HHH won't be back until Taker comes back, most likely when, SummerSlam?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Would have marked for HHH challenging Taker for the streak next WM now, and opening every Raw for the next 52 weeks with a 20 minute rambling 'respect' promo.

The Cole Mine keeps getting fucking funnier, the maintenance tape :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Taker/Triple H at Hell In A Cell I hope.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone think HHH tied this in to the rumors of Taker's last words to Vince backstage? "I'm done.. I'm done" and HHH going, "You'll be back.."


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Make the announce team JR and heel Michael Cole. That would be fucking gold. No more boring face ass kissing Lawler.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

He's all hopped up on painkillers!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Triple H putting over Undertaker and clarifying what happened last night. As many were saying, the whole stretcher thing was part of the storyline. The match was to make Taker seem human.

Hope the "I'm waiting" means Undertaker/Triple H HIAC later this year.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, jesus. King is in his gear.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

10 minutes of putting himself over.....


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

HHH vs The Undertaker at Summerslam.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sheamus...jump in!
It worked so well the last time.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What's the jist of what HHH had to say? I only heard the last words


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Lawler & Cole II. Joy oh joy. 


Nice to have JR at the booth tonight though.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

No one wants to see a rematch of the worst match at Mania.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great to see good ol JR broadcasting RAW again!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

...The King is gonna be in another match?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

They better not do HHH/Undertaker III we need John Cena/Undertaker I damn it :cuss:


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

JR back makes RAW so much better, 10 minutes in.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Man I love having JR on commentary.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought Mania usually ended things?

And goodness, I just love JR so much. Idk why, but I do.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh Oh I think HHH just threatened us with a rematch at WM XXVIII. Info to Kofi Kingston, John Morrison, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan and Christian. No Mania for you next year, once again we need to slow down the product.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Howhappy are you lot with Ross returning?


Fucking ecstatic!
Oh yeah HHH!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

BWRBrett said:


> Nipple H sounds like he's highly medicated.


I thought he sounded messed up on something.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Holy shit they went to break without showing an "up next" or "tonight!" screen. Nice.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> No one wants to see a rematch of the worst match at Mania.


kill yourself


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

JR just makes Raw so much more enjoyable,


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Sheamus...jump in!
> It worked so well the last time.





Ohhhh, ohhhh, these words are true and I'll make you believe.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> What's the jist of what HHH had to say? I only heard the last words


Dear Undertaker,

I think of you when I touch myself at night.

Love,
Hunter


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh well...not the start I expected...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Poor HHH promo, didn't get anything out of that.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JR ..thank jeebus your back...now I don't have to watch Raw muted


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So we get a feud conclusion on a *free* show the day after a *paid* show?

Fuck you Vince, fuck you.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

why said:


> 10 minutes of putting himself over.....


Puting himself over? all I heard was 5 minutes of the sound of HHH's lips hitting on Taker's buttocks.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice to hear all about that "youth movement". HHH opens the show, Cole vs Lawler later...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Rated 3:16 said:


> lol was expecting this 10 minutes in not 3:lmao


I decided to pre-game this time around.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> What's the jist of what HHH had to say? I only heard the last words


They were the most important of the whole promo so don't worry.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping for a CM Punk promo/match tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Would have marked for HHH challenging Taker for the streak next WM now, and opening every Raw for the next 52 weeks with a 20 minute rambling 'respect' promo.
> 
> The Cole Mine keeps getting fucking funnier, the maintenance tape :lmao


"I respect you" promos are the worst. The fun of the lead up to Taker-HBK was Shawn would play more of a tweener.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole will get his ass kicked tonight hopefully


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be honest, I'm pissed at WWE right now, but I kinda liked that promo.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

And I just remembered where I've seen the whole keeps kicking out at Wrestlemania before.

The Rock at Wrestlemania 17.

- Monitor
- Ringbell
- Rock Bottom
- Stone Cold Stunner
- Chairshot
- Second chairshot

Then a series of something like 16 chairshots finally put him away.


MysticRVD said:


> What's the jist of what HHH had to say? I only heard the last words


Taker is amazing. Taker is great. Taker took everything he had and still came back. But at the end he saw a man, not a supernatural being. He has Triple H's respect. Triple H believes Taker will be back and when he is, he'll be waiting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wsupden said:


> kill yourself


Why?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> kill yourself


You actually enjoyed that match? LOL even Snooki did a better job than Cole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wanna say having JR makes it feel like a wrestling show, but I'm scared it'll result in JR being accosted by security during the break and tied up in a dark room in the recesses of the arena, replaced by a hairless Todd Grisham clone.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> kill yourself


He was talking about Cole vs Lawler


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He sounds way out of it. Holy fuck.


he just smoked a blunt with x-pac


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jr and jerry woooo


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That was a weird and somewhat boring promo. Are they building to Trips/Taker 2 (really 3) next year to go along with Rock/Cena?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Taker vs HHH summerslam not WM 28. WM 28 Taker vs Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jermaine Jackson in the house!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping for a CM Punk promo/match


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Heat for Cole haha!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CenationHLR said:


> You actually enjoyed that match? LOL even Snooki did a better job than Cole.


Cole should fire Swagger and hire Snooki as his trainer.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole has tats? hahaha


----------



## Adan (Apr 2, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I wanna say having JR makes it feel like a wrestling show


I was just thinking the same thing. It's great to hear his voice back on RAW.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What a physical specimen Cole is.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not this again...


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

OH he has the gear again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Cole's black eye.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not again. Please, not again.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I thought Mania usually ended things?
> 
> And goodness, I just love JR so much. Idk why, but I do.


It was the same way last year.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay very bad start.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

COLE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What are Cole's tats?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole!!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

smfh


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

God look at those Mickie Mouse tattoos


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole never changed.....dude's always ready to go!
And I want to know who that guy is on his shoulder? :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

coles ball suit


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This RAW feels like they are trying a new way of booking or something.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao did he sleep in that?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Michael Cole.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MR. WM in da house


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha cole gotta love him


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Jermaine Jackson in the house!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The world was talking about your mildly disturbing tattoos.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice love handles, Cole.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Obsicle''


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Undefeated at Wrestlemania. He is up there with The Miz and the Undertaker!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Look how buff Cole is, such an inspiration. Brock who?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Boo this man! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ BOO THIS MAN SIGN!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lmao at the guy texting in the crowd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah Michael Cole. The world was talking about you after Mania alright. That match was so awful, they couldn't believe it!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Boo this man! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


:lmao


----------



## palaric8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole tats lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PIEHOLE! SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Been an okay start, guess it was a given that Trips would come say a small piece

Nice gear by Cole again - he on gladiators or something :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cole >>>>>>>>>> Lawler


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dear god...Cole was going to be an ass either he didnt need to win


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess they are trying to make Cole into a mega heel

thing is it dont work as an announcer because he gets caught up in the moment and is likable at time 

2 - who cares about this feud w Lawyler, its pointless


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hopefully we get the GM..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

liverpool footy top spotted


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But...you like little girls, King.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"A stupid computer beat me............if you know what I mean" :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

da fuck is this shit, end this!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

king being a hater </3


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

God can't they end this angle already!!?? It's gone on long enough, and I really don't want to see Jerry in another match. He had his 15 minutes of fame


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

fighting words from King lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> Cole >>>>>>>>>> Lawler


agreed. I hate face Lawler.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You can be a winner _and_ a worthless jackass. Look at Charlie Sheen.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

20 minutes in and not even an inkling of a match.

This is wrestling! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought Wrestlemania was supposed to be the end of this...but NOOO!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Again, I'll say it. 

*A feud concludes on a free show the day after a paid show.*

And this promo right now...
fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love Coles chesire cat grin. He's the ultimate troll!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OH MY GOD HE SAID JACKASS!

FINE HIM. FINE HIM IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

ENOUGH Damn it!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> But...you like little girls, King.


Nice :gun:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is getting way too much time


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT?!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I love Cole to death, but god, this feud should be done.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is a cunt


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

yawn.. get this over with


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's obvious Cole's the GM.

And they really need to give all of this time they are wasting on these two on the younger stars.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

A REMATCH WITH JACK SWAGGER


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't see that coming....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this is the promo that keeps giving
"if you know what i mean"
"stone cold manhandled me"
"you took advantage"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Again seriously.

I don't know if I can take anymore of this shit


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Totally expected.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god. Gag me with a spoon. Just end it already.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to see Sin Cara and Kong debut plus the revealing of the GM.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a feeling there was something to this


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ARGH TROLLED AGAIN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ON YO KNEES!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cole Trolling King masterfully!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swagger still being Coles bitch...awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHY THE F IS THIS HAPPENING????????
I'm sorry, but seriously, can we PLEASE get something else??


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I wanna say having JR *makes it feel like a wrestling show*, but I'm scared it'll result in JR being accosted by security during the break and tied up in a dark room in the recesses of the arena, replaced by a hairless Todd Grisham clone.


Having some actual wrestling could help it to feel that way as well.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

facepalm.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cole push ups!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Why are you guys so ahead of my tv feed D8

:cussin:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Swagger, he is such a dork haha


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

not this shit again fpalm


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah King Swaggie...how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LMAO Cole's pushups.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's post-WM. Can we stop with the announcers wrestling already?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Why is this shit continuing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really was hoping this would be over. Oh well.

This company really needs to change.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

What no followup to the worst match of the year? You disappoint me WWE.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol Cole and Swagger pushups in tandem.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Classic example of bad Wrestlemania booking. The world was waiting for Cole to get beaten up and WWE didn't deliver. Now this feud is continuing beyond the show. What a joke.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

JR alone on commentary. 

Keep it this way please. 

Trolled King, trolled.

Oh and why the hell continue this rivalry if you can call it that


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i love cole so much


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Am i having a fucking nightmare or something? How the fuck can they think about continuing this fued..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i give this match 5 mins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only good that can come of this is if Jack Swagger went over.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stone Cold to show up?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

so were gonna watch Swagger and Cole kick the crap out of Lawyler for another month ??

please someone tell me the point of this ?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

JR is so high on Swagger lol


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

fpalm

I really despise Creative right about now....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

PLEASE BREAK HIS ANKLE JACK!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

justin roberts get a day off?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

surprised JR hasn't mention Swagger being a former Oklahoma wrestler lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

instead of getting something fresh we get feuds that were suppose to end last night


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Wrestlemania would have been the blow off to this feud.Goddammitsomuch.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I HONESTLY feel like Mania didn't happen, and we're still on the sucky Road that led to it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> surprised JR hasn't mention Swagger being a former Oklahoma wrestler lol


You spoke too soon hahaha.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heyman + JR > All


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Should have let King win last night and ended it.

SMH.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is this feud continuing?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jack Swagger the All American bitch


whatever you do Jack dont use the anklelock...he's watching


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like even JR prefers Swagger over Lawler.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> instead of getting something fresh we get feuds that were suppose to end last night


feuds very rarely straight up end at mania


that's the entire point of backlash


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who wins the stuck on ugly award in this match? Yikes.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Swagger is from Oklahoma..lol


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole has put Jerry over. lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Heyman + JR > All


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Jim Ross calling a match on his own, I am content with this Raw.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with most of you guys regarding this feud. It needs to end, and Cole needs to move on to bigger things because it's obvious he's been performing the best out of the two in this program.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Jack Swagger is a former World Champion. It's crazy how easy it is to forget that. It's like he's still a mid-carder.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> I HONESTLY feel like Mania didn't happen, and we're still on the sucky Road that led to it.


You said it man!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

perro said:


> feuds very rarely straight up end at mania
> 
> 
> that's the entire point of backlash


But we don't have that anymore......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

perro said:


> feuds very rarely straight up end at mania
> 
> 
> that's the entire point of backlash


Except Backlash hasn't been around in how many years now?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at JR


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

JR's informative commentary, telling everyone the wrestlers height and weight if they are in any way big! love him so much so glad he is back


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jr adds a star to every match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a joke.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's Swagger Bomb is so much better.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I sincerely hope this leads to Cole managing Swagger full time.

The only problem is, that'd leave an hour and 45 minutes a week Cole-less. That'd obviously be unacceptable.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JR doesn't sound fluid with his announcing


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Crowd is bored as heel...what the hell are the writers thinking. Even JR sounds bored as hell...


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Jbones733 said:


> so were gonna watch Swagger and Cole kick the crap out of Lawyler for another month ??
> 
> please someone tell me the point of this ?


To get Swagger over as a heel.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

perro said:


> feuds very rarely straight up end at mania
> 
> 
> that's the entire point of *backlash*


Backlash hasn't been a PPV in 2 years.

And this match...
fpalm


----------



## DonFalcon (Feb 20, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Heyman + JR > All


Heyman as GM....MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone else notice the big screen keep blacking out.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Not exactly Macho Man jabs there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck dude.....JR really is putting this match the fuck over.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just end this feud for god sake, I was sick of it a couple of weeks ago now i'm incredibly bored by it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

does the titantron usually flash to a black screen like that in the background?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Why is this feud continuing?


The creative team got into Jeff Hardy's stash


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Didn't see enough of this in the last two weeks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to know a former World Champion & a young guy in the prime of his physical state needs help to beat a 61 year old. 

And they wonder why they can't establish new stars with any kind of credibility.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Except Backlash hasn't been around in how many years now?


My point still stands allot of feuds dont just end at mania


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is the ref counting? :lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I agree with most of you guys regarding this feud. It needs to end, and Cole needs to move on to bigger things because it's obvious he's been performing the best out of the two in this program.


Are you calling Micheal Cole good? In the slightest?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

did NOT see that one coming


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am ready for this Lawler back in the ring shit to end. I was fucking sick of it months ago, and now it's fucking painful.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Angle is tweeting right about now......


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So Lawler loses....

_*WHY IS THIS SHIT CONTINUING??*_


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Guess we know Swagger will win considering the Cole mine is at ringside.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kurt Angle is some where tweeting about Swagger.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swagger loses to the King lol.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

JR is God.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Fuck dude.....JR really is putting this match the fuck over.


Pretty amazing having an announcer who does his job?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

After this match Snooki is gonna call out McCool for a rematch. Then Daniel Bryan is gonna call out Sheamus for a rematch, but then get bumbed to superstars.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it wrong that JR's voice has given me a boner?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WE DON'T GIVE A SHIT.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow such great booking...


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Jr heel turn calling it now


"Break it damnit! Break it!"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is Stone Cold there? Just stun this bitch again.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

That's just a load of bullshit. The match was called.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

well this wasent predicable or anything


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is stupid.......there's no other word but stupid to describe this stupid crap. stupid!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JR's commentary is amazing

JR embarassment segment.. typical WWE.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oh god.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Now Cole's just crossing the line! Poor JR.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

FUCKING DICCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I guess that's gonna be the end of JR for the night.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Cole pwn\'s


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KILL HIM JR!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kick his ass, JR!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FUCK YOU COLE! FUCK YOU!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Russo pic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I never understand how the ref reverses a decision after a match had ended


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

its on now bitch!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

What a brilliant heel.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just end this stupid Michael Cole shit.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Grown men acting like children, I love it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole has had a lot of practice with squirting liquid in a man's face.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so whos on commentary now?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh Cole, you asshole.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

This shit is retarded. Really.

BBQ sauce? Really?

And now I guess we have no more announcers.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling that wasn't planned?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JIM ROSS! JIM ROSS1 JIM ROSS! JIM ROSS!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vince hates JR..he really does. LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This match makes me erect. Punk and Rhodes?!?!?!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They couldn´t make the first 30 minutes any more meaningless if they tried. :no:


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

No! Not the sauce! Not this way!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

J.R. looks like he might need a tampoon


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Did JR call Cole a dumb-ass?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Commentary will be replaced with video game music for the rest of the show.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Cole vs JR at WM28 with Lawler as guest host referee. Im calling it now!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This company has entirely lost track of itself.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

\t least he got squirted with the best bbq sauce


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

raw is runnin out of commentators


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole is so good at being a prick lol


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Where is Stone Cold to whoop this man's ass?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Why is everything Michael Cole does hilarious to me! This isn't right, he used to be so shit.

Something about a BBQ sauce drenched JR chasing Cole to the back just killed me.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

All commentators are gone please give us Bookah on commentary.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats up with Michael Cole throwing shit on people


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

If that means no more JR on commentary then the WWE can suck it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole did NOT just do that!
I HATE Cole! You DON'T mess with JR! 
It's like messing with my grandpa.
And now JR won't be announcing the rest of the show?? Thanks Cole! F you man F you!

Tag match should be good, but won't progress ANYTHING.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WWE's taking its talents to South Beach in 2012!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think thats it for JR tonight honestly, Cole will be back


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking dumbass Cole. Fire Cole already plz!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

no announcers!???!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah i can see why you like Cole..he acts like he's 7

but then he would be a Cena fan...see I just blew your mind with logic


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_"It's the best bbq sauce in the world"_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Cole has had a lot of practice with squirting liquid in a man's face.




Really? I always thought Cole was more of a receiver than a giver in that department.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was just fucking dumb. Did the WWE rehire Vince Russo over the past 48 hours and just didn't tell anybody about it???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to know they spend so much more time establishing their announcers as characters than they do their talent. 

Again, and they wonder why they have trouble creating new stars? 

Dumb question: Is Sheamus defending the US Title against Bryan? You know, the match we were supposed to get last night.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a totally pointless 30 minutes of RAW.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> Commentary will be replaced with video game music for the rest of the show.


Monday Night Botchamania


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at the random bottle of bbq sauce in the Cole Mine, and JR calling Cole a dumdass. Good God.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn Cole, I was enjoying JR on Commentating.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I miss Otunga.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

if that was a way to get jr off the table then that sucks.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So is that brand split over without telling us or what?


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

bring back punk on commentary


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why Gatorade?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fun 30 minutes so far.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> WE DON'T GIVE A SHIT.


So first you say you're done with WWE. Then the very next night you're right back at it watching and bitching. why...?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Might actually watch Tough Enough... at least one episode thanks to Stone Cold "Your Hair-do is pissin me off!" Austin.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This shit is infuriating....lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Worst Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao Cole is so fucking annoying its funny


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Germ Incubator said:


> Pretty amazing having an announcer who does his job?


If only Cole would take notes. Too bad he prefers to bury half the roster every time he's on commentary.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So much for an awesome post-WM RAW. This sucks.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

JR should just kick the shit out of him for real. 

Cole is just a douche not like anyone would care if he was out for good.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Boo hoo they "embarrased" JR again.

Come on people grow a pair, like if the man didn't know and agree to do the stuff beforehand.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Really? I always thought Cole was more of a receiver than a giver in that department.


Well look at you screwing up my joke =(


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

JR had better not be banned from commentary because of BBQ sauce


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

So who's commentating now then?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Get ready for Josh Matthews and BOOKER T RIGHT DERE.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Why is this happening right now


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Nice to know they spend so much more time establishing their announcers as characters than they do their talent.
> 
> Again, and they wonder why they have trouble creating new stars?


most of their new talent have no personality though.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So JR, King and Cole are gone, Bookah and Josh got stunnered last night. Yep, WWE really care about their announcers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Booker T: Killed by SCSA
Josh Matthews: Killed by SCSA
Lawler: Killed by Swagger
Cole: Killed by JR
JR: Killed by JR

Any announcers left?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show needs Art Donovan.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Nice to know they spend so much more time establishing their announcers as characters than they do their talent.
> 
> Again, and they wonder why they have trouble creating new stars?
> 
> Dumb question: Is Sheamus defending the US Title against Bryan? You know, the match we were supposed to get last night.


 it really is ridiculous, all this time on F'n Cole, establish a new main eventer maybe


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Also way for Creative to drop the ball with a great chance for a Stone Cold run in...they had "Austin" chants going! Come on WWE...if your writers suck that bad I'll write for you...sheesh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to hearing JR call Bryan vs Sheamus.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Can WWE try any harder to piss the fans off?

I mean seriously, what the fuck are they thinking? Can't wait for Cena to come out so I can boo their fucking poster boy.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So THAT'S how JR leaves the WWE?

Fucking swell. This shit is just intolerable. I've really had it with Creative, Vince, Russo, and all of their fucking stupid booking.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What the hells going on ??? This was probably a way to write JR of the show for tonight god damn it.

Looking forward to the tag match my 2 favs Rhodes and Punk need to win.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok we need a draft soon to shake things up.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Pasab said:


> Worst Wrestling Entertainment.


:lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NateTahGreat said:


> Are you calling Micheal Cole good? In the slightest?


He's been more entertaining than the majority of the roster for a long time now. Plus he can actually draw heat, something most heels in this company can't do.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

JR would have made the Rock/Cena segment epic


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Booker T: Killed by SCSA
> Josh Matthews: Killed by SCSA
> Lawler: Killed by Swagger
> Cole: Killed by JR
> ...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

If Sin Cara's having a debut match, which jobber will they feed to him? I hope it's not Ryder.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I think the worst thing about this particular Wrestlemania was the lack of finality that the matches brought. This is supposed to be the mecca of the W.W.E. Everything is supposed to culminate up to this point and end here. It's supposed to bring about the beginning of a new year; a renaissance if you will. This whole event had no finality to it with the exception of Triple H and Undertaker. The match between Cody Rhodes and Mysterio was a good match, but with all the build up to the feud it didn't give you the feeling that the feud was over. Edge and Alberto Del Rio sparked a continuance in the feud with Edge destroying Del Rio's car. There was no punt from Randy Orton or destruction to Orton by punk to end their feud. The Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole match ended with a reverse decision that was pointless and left people hanging. The Miz vs. Cena match ended in a double count-out followed by an interference ending that did nothing to end the feud or put either man over. Hell, there wasn't even an answer to what's going to happen with the Rock.
> 
> The eight man tag match was a novelty act which ended in a completely unnecessary squash of the only remaining faction in the organization. The six person inter-gender match was also nothing more than a novelty act. These amounted to nothing more than a piss break in the middle of the biggest event of the year. Top that off with a fifteen minute promo to start the event, the promos in the middle of it and all the other non-sense that went on and *the whole thing felt like a build up to tonights Raw*. It really is a shame. I feel sorry for all of those that pieced together their hard earned money to go to this particular event and even for those that spent the fifty dollars on it.


Well I called that one.

THIS IS WRESTLING!

*CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP*


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

hey, isn't that sin cara dude debuting?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This show needs Art Donovan.


lol. _Hell_ no.

Edit: Also lol on the Todd pic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought the entire point of the feud was so the King could have his WM moment, but then he doesn't win. And the "Cole pisses off other announcers" BS keeps going on. It's gotten tired and lame.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin needs to beat Cole up like he did during 2001.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

You know there's a problem when Cole and Vickie are the biggest heels in the WWE.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Booker T: Killed by SCSA
> Josh Matthews: Killed by SCSA
> Lawler: Killed by Swagger
> Cole: Killed by JR
> ...


Jack Korpela: New voice of the WWE!


----------



## pl0p (Sep 25, 2003)

It's quite sad when the best heel in the company at the moment is Michael Cole.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

DOES THIS MEAN ADAMLE IS BACK?!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

FML Cole only now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

UGH FUCK...WHY?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This show needs Art Donovan.


How much does this guy weigh?!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cole Back on the mic


All is right with the world


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Art Donovon/Mike Adamle please.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck JR's gone_


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Cole on commentary..


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*BAH GAWD THAT BBQ SAUCE HAS A FAMILY! STOP THE DAMN MATCH! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH, COLE*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker!!
I'm home.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BOOK! WE COMIN' FOR YOU!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cole rage.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Can they just fire Micheal Cole so I can enjoy RAW?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you know? No and I don't want to.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Booker T hooooollllllyyyyyyyy sssssssssshhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What?? He wasn't in the Cole Mine!
Why is he back, and not JR??
There's Booker T RIGHT DERE!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why is Josh Matthews looking fed up? Lawler went all heel on his ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Booker & Matthews!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim Ross sold the hell out of that sauce! In more ways than one.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EPIC COLE RAGE!

RUN OVER HIM WITH LAWNMOWERS! LOAD THE SPACESHIP WITH THE ROCKET FUEL!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol at cole raging


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

When did Nitro come back on the air? I thought it died 10 years ago? And why is it called Raw??????


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow way to make RAW go from awesome to suck announcing-wise WWE....your writers SUCK.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG!!!! I AM GETTING FUCKING TIRED OF THIS SHIT!!!

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE!!! BORING!!!! BORING!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Way too much focus on a non wrestler


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

YOU FUCKED UP


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get that he's pretty successfully heeling. But he'd be so much more effective as a manager.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..high Triple H and ...Cole...squirting JR in the face...

great..Cole..yelling...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Orton AND Rhodes???

Piss break


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

if he keeps throwing up why keep having it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

We almost had JR back. Almost. This really dicks the dog.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Book gonna kill Cole.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

cole is a horrible announcer. good heel but he sucks at the table.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ffs matthews.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice Booker is back.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriously I hate Cole not in a good way but in a way that I can't stand him and I want him gone.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

capin merica


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bookah got promoted to RAW right dere.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

gah i want cole and jr dammnit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This show needs Art Donovan.


"ART DONOVAN THAT'S LEX LUGER" Gorilla was fed up.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Great rage from Cole.



Orton suddenly feeling better with his leg? Wow.....


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't wait for Sin Cara.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

> Michael Cole looks like a retarded kid dressed as a pylon. HooOooOoo! Nice earmuffs idiot. USA! USA!


Guess who?  (Thanks Amber!)


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sin Cara to attack Rey?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

So are we drinking everytime Booker says "You gotta be kidding me"?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> Orton AND Rhodes???
> 
> *YES*


There you go.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

smackdown announcers on raw, lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Mexican Sperm Rey Mysterio!!!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Just waiting for Sin Cara and Awesome Kong......


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Seriously I hate Cole not in a good way but in a way that I can't stand him and I want him gone.


Then he's doing his job well.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Orton/Rey versus Punk/Cody?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I get that he's pretty successfully heeling. But he'd be so much more effective as a manager.


And tolerable. I agree


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

its mistico!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME


SIX TIME SIX TIME SIX TIME SIX TIME SIX TIME SIX TIME


Oh, this is great. JR's gone now. Thanks for killing my mood Creative. Way to fucking go.


And now we get slow-as-shit Orton.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

legend killer pose


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sin Cara to debut soon.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy heat for rey.....geez


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> We almost had JR back. Almost. This really dicks the dog.


I don't know what in the world that means......but I feel like it's the truth!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> Austin needs to beat Cole up like he did during 2001.


This. Seriously. Please someone make this happen. Austin needs to beat the shit out of Cole.

This is horrible. JR would have made the later Rock/Cena segment even more epic. Can't believe we're back to the bland and crappy commentary we have to suffer through every week.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

God dammit. It should be Rey vs. Orton one on one.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

look at him trying to be like Mistico...loser.

Thank You Cody!!


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Captain mysterio...Sin Cara debut soon


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh God it's the Smackdown commentary team.

On a side note the crowd has been pretty good.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Little nod to Mistico there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that the Crying Wrestling Fan?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mysterio interrupting Randy's entrance, Orton won't be happy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> So are we drinking everytime Booker says "You gotta be kidding me"?


only if we drink everytime Cole talks about himself...you going to need a bigger bottle


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i legit thought that was the it's still real to me guy. go figure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Guess who?  (Thanks Amber!)


The gift that keeps on giving. You're welcome!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Ohhh Cody Rhodes


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rhodes is moving up my approval ladder rapidly.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if they will talk about rhodes and orton history when they face eachother in the ring.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Cody is a sad panda.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The grotesque Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhodes looks like a badass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Team I Screwed Beth.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Balls. Still Ns all over Punk's entrance.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

CM Punk should have won last night!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Did I hear chants for cm punk? I am high....

That shirt is awesome!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I miss CM Punk on color.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cody getting some decent heat. He looks fucking badass in that hood.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AWESOME SHIRT!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Disfigured Cody is a whole lot better than Dashing Cody


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They really need to change Rhodes's theme lol

At WM the people around had no idea what was going on when his music hit because they didn't show the match graphic before


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!''


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I would F'N ROCK that hoodie jacket! I want it SO bad!
Rhodes is going to be huge!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yesterday he was Captain America and now he's a tampon. Rey's on the roll with the costumes!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Cole my dog, RAW is a motha.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

MONKEY WRENCH COUNTERS PATENTED PUNT!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dualtamac said:


> Mysterio interrupting Randy's entrance, Orton won't be happy.


Stupid...STUPID


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Time for Punk.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> Then he's doing his job well.


No, he's a God awful commentator and always has been.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*This RAW feels like one before WrestleMania, not after.*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

This has the makings of an awesome match. Therefore it'll end with a quadruple count out.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Was about to turn the channel, but want to see Punk and Rhodes. I really am tired of this Cole/Lawler story line. At least Vickie is involved with active wrestlers.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Just when I thought (hoped) we would be spared of Cole for at least the first hour and get commentating like it should be, that dream is extinguished not even fourty minutes in. Fuck. We're going to end up with JR/King vs Cole/Swagger at Extreme Rules, aren't we? Well as long as it ends with Cole going through a flaming table with thumbtacks underneath, it's alright with me!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Look on the bright side though, at least so far we actually are having a 2nd match within the first 45 minutes....that's something new.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rhodes' hoody is awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Cody's gimmick


It's really excellent


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Team I Screwed Beth.


Nice. Snack cake.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cm punk chants
People are starting to turn on Orton already


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He still has that armband and it said Nexus under his name I'm hoping they actually have a Nexus around soon. nexus is what made me watch raw regularly and they ruined that with the Cena in nexus angle and so on.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

That could be FOOEL right dere


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

fllying dick press by orton


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Legacy reference seriously?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Striker said:


> Was that the Crying Wrestling Fan?


Is Dashing Cody Rhodes' disfigurement still real to him damnit?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Why does the titantron keep cutting out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't ever do that move again, Orton.
:lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Just when I thought (hoped) we would be spared of Cole for at least the first hour and get commentating like it should be, that dream is extinguished not even fourty minutes in. Fuck. We're going to end up with JR/King vs Cole/Swagger at Extreme Rules, aren't we? Well as long as it ends with Cole going through a flaming table with thumbtacks underneath, it's alright with me!


PG MAN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what's up with the titantron going off and on?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Im actually loving Rhodes now. They need to push him hard.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Randall no longer injured. This is magic!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Rhodes look is great but his legs are very distracting - damn Barbie doll. 

GET SOME HAIRY POSTMAN LEGS


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY IS PUNK STILL WEARING NEXUS GEAR?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mysterio getting booed??


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We need Mysterio to get caught in the GTS and right after that get put in the Cross Rhodes

A GTS/Cross Rhodes combo would be awesome


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

W>C said:


> what's up with the titantron going off and on?


Couldn't handle his Dashing looks.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate it when they take a break half way through a match


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

This match needs to end with an Angle Slam.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cody almost got a mouthful of Orton's viper on that Thesz press.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

The titantron was messed up!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck... a break one minute into a match?! Fuck WWE and their bullshit.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I like Cody Rhodes but he seriously needs to put on some size.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

JR to Cole "You got it in my eye you dumbass!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I thought Rey was wearing pinking outfit


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

W>C said:


> what's up with the titantron going off and on?


:lmao I noticed that too. What a boring Raw so far...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why IS Punk still wearing Nexus themes? Verrry curious.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Inertia said:


> This match needs to end with an Angle Slam.


Or someone's ex wife running in for a DQ.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Poor Randy. All he needed was one more day and his leg would have been fine.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

At one time Orton used to have a really unique moveset compared to other wrestlers. It's a shame he no longer does some of his older moves. It's not like they were dangerous either.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pasab said:


> Randall no longer injured. This is magic!


He popped his knee back in place when he tripped last night, DUH!
Everything's fine!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't understand the whole Cody Rhode's face thing. "Ooooh! My face is so horrid, don't look at it!" THEN DON'T WEAR A SEE THROUGH MASK! Besides, they didn't even bother to do some make up magic on it to make it look bad when he got 619'd...


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, Ortons patented "Falcon Penis Smash".


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

People are just noticing the breaks in matches on Raw?! Holy shit, first day with the new eyes, people?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Slow start to Raw...hopefully things start to pick up soon...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Inertia said:


> This match needs to end with an Angle Slam.


haha :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> What the fuck... a break one minute into a match?! Fuck WWE and their bullshit.


christ you people will complain about anything!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao I noticed that too. What a boring Raw so far...


So the titantron is responsible for that?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WrestleMania building up into Monday Night Raw.

This is absolutely atrocious. I don't even know why they bothered bringing out real announcers. They may as well bring out angry Miz girl and Eugene to do commentary with Ron Simmons in his "Damn!" gimmick in the Cole Mine.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Punk should bring is old mask back and form a stable with mysterio, sin cara and rhodes called The masquerade


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone know why Kemba is on the bench I just turned over to the game during commercial?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Why does the titantron keep cutting out?












AIN'T NO GRAVE CAN HOLD HIM DOWN.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

"Official Raw Cry Moar Thread 4/4"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

seems my internet conection has an anti-cole/lawler shutdown feature. cool


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Poor Randy. All he needed was one more day and his leg would have been fine.


LOL


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Dudalizer said:


> Ah, Ortons patented "Falcon Penis Smash".


:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> He popped his new back in place when he tripped last night, DUH!
> Everything's fine!


The regeneration of the viper, awesome!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Waiting for a reference to Orton & Rhodes' past history in Legacy....waiting.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

RIGHT DER


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Orton needs to play possum, german suplex some bitches and then win via Ankle Lock. For the lulz.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

These commercials in the middle of matches just show you how trouble WWE is in. They never used to do this back in the day when things were hot. This era fucking sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rey either reminds me of a burn victim or a man in a giant condom in that outfit. I'm not sure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HXC PSU said:


> christ you people will complain about anything!


While I do agree with this, we are subjected to way too much irrelevant and uninteresting shit (Cole/King) and when a match actually does occur, we miss a good chunk of it due to commercials. I'm never one to complain week in and week out, but it really is annoying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I so would.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

why would you drive your injured knee into the mask that rhodes was using as a weapon?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

All he needed was some magic white tape!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Rey blends in with the ring ropes and posts!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Almost called Punk Edge there. LOL @ Booker calling out Orton no selling.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Booker pointing out the no sell, nice.

Edit: "Right there" #2 since the commercial


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rhodes is getting a huge push.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

NateTahGreat said:


> I don't understand the whole Cody Rhode's face thing. "Ooooh! My face is so horrid, don't look at it!" THEN DON'T WEAR A SEE THROUGH MASK! Besides, they didn't even bother to do some make up magic on it to make it look bad when he got 619'd...


smh. His gimmick is that he narcissist. Nothing is wrong with him but he believes something is wrong with his "perfect face" cause hes a narcissist. why cant fans understand this?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

ooker ''looks like Randy iced his leg pretty well last night he's moving well'' lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

The ultimate oper.. puppet master. When can I buy that tshirt?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

legacy on legacy violence


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't stand Micheal Cole.

I was looking forward to a night of JR commentary.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

selective selling ftw!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> why would you drive your injured knee into the mask that rhodes was using as a weapon?


His doctor said it would help with his therapy.
Also pushing Punk with it will help!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Booker T blatantly calling out the no-selling, saying Randy is walking well because he must have iced his leg. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

How funny would it be if the Us title match gets cut off again?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"This one's over!"

They really will do anything to make the random RKO not seem boring, won't they?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cody Rhodes is owning so much right now. Hopefully he capitalizes on all this momentum.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going to create a drinking game. Every time Booker says "right there" or "Hes gonna do it!" I will take a shot. Hmmmmmm I think I'm gonna need more booze.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol he hit the wrong knee


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

wrong knee punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Another one :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Did punk hit the wrong leg?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bookah is amazing should be the voice of the wwe from now on.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like Punk hit the wrong knee there.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Another fucking break


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol another commercial wtf


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

WE NEED SOME MO' ADVERTS RITE DER


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

vcnhdskjfadsk;ljg;hdsk;ljafskljak;ljfn;ld,j.zbcxknl


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow 2 commercials for 1 match? Stupid.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ANOTHER ad break in the middle of the SAME match? seriously?!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

2 breaks in one match is bad.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TWO breaks in this match? TNA WTF?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

another commercial......


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this show has been exciting so far tonight


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

.... Another commercial?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah 2 breaks during a match! I was hoping we got more than 1, that was becoming boring!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another damn commercial. REALLY?????


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God, another commercial


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy fucking adds, Batman!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> I am going to create a drinking game. Every time Booker says "right there" or "Hes gonna do it!" I will take a shot. Hmmmmmm I think I'm gonna need more booze.


Alcohol poisoning is serious business. Be careful.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

It's nice to see Cody having progressed like he has. I remember when so many people would say Ted Dibiase had more potential when Cody was the more talented of the two.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another break? Ugh


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Was that a Tough Enough belt the chick was holding?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

MDogg20 winning TE [email protected]


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> How funny would it be if the Us title match gets cut off again?


It wouldn't be funny.

It'd just show Vince's respect for both men, the US title, and the fans who bought Mania last night expecting that match.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another commercial???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Can't wait for Sin Cara.


he might debut in this match


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope Spurs make it to the final. That would be sick.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Bring back KINGGGGGGGGGG BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH 

Anyone else want King Bookah back??


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Aw yeah commercial. Fuck that wwe stuff.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

30 mins of promo

4 mins commercial break

2 mins entrances 

4 mins commercial break

5 mins of wrestling 

4 mins commercial break


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ads again, you fucking kidding me.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Another break? What the actual fuck is this shit. 

They choose the opportune moments to give us wrestling then take it from under our feet within a heartbeat. Bar-stewards.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank god the break has come on. They put some silly wrestling in between my ads.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy crap, this match will end the first hour. And nothing substantial has happened yet.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Two commercial breaks during ONE match? WWE may want to eliminate the word "wrestling", but they're not eliminating the actual thing.

Nice to see a RAW match actually go on for a bit.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Why is everyone saying Punk hit the wrong knee? Maybe Punk meant to hit the other knee. You guys are thinking about this in-ring psychology way too much.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> smh. His gimmick is that he narcissist. Nothing is wrong with him but he believes something is wrong with his "perfect face" cause hes a narcissist. why cant fans understand this?


Well then don't wear a fudging see through mask. Make him like Vega or something.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i might watch fast 5.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I've found my new drinking game...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> this show has been exciting so far tonight


You can't be serious...what the fuck was exciting so far?!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

They're doing 2 commercials in 1 match to make the match seem longer and more important than it actually is.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Cut commercials over a shitty divas match not this!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WWE hates wrestling lately. EVERY single match that isn't a 2 minute squash goes to commercial RIGHT after it starts these days and the majority of the match OCCURS during the commercial usually.


more wrestling goes on in Raw commercial breaks than the rest of the actual show.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Another fucking advert.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

They did say they wanted to take the "Wrestling" out of WWE. What better way to do that than to have all of the commercials during matches?


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

They must have something big planned for later tonight if they are getting through all these commercials so quikely. Another 20 minute Rock/Cena/Miz promo?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SpazzWagon said:


> I hope Spurs make it to the final. That would be sick.


as much as i love the spurs........thats a random ass comment


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

World Retail Advertisement


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> I think I've found my new drinking game...



Lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why do people shit over the add breaks? does WWE control when they should be aired?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this raw needs more otunga


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Erik Morales.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The WWE must be trying to kill their own product... cause this is the worst 48 hours in some time, if not all time. Seriously... they have done everything they can to be a reality show and everything to minimise the actual wrestling content.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

W>C said:


> why do people shit over the add breaks? does WWE control when they should be aired?


Yeah they do. The can decide what segment to cut through.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Last night was the worst Wrestlemania ever and tonight it's the worst post-WM ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jordo said:


> this raw needs more otunga


This. He responded to one of my tweets the other day, it was the highlight of my life.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> i might watch fast 5.


Please don't. After watching the 4th one I can't let anyone see anymore. 
That was easily one of the worst movies I've seen.
Everyone in the theater was laughing at how bad the acting was in the fourth one.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

another break


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> as much as i love the spurs........thats a random ass comment


This is a random ass Raw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rey yelling reach when Orton is more than halfway across the ring.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

BigWillie54 said:


> as much as i love the spurs........thats a random ass comment


Sky Sports adverts in the UK 

Every commercial break it pops up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate living in Wisconsin because every ad break has fucking election shit because all the controversy here has caused a shit ton of money for political ads to pour in.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> this raw needs more otunga


A lack of Otunga in WM was what made it the worst WM of ALL TIME!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Why is everyone saying Punk hit the wrong knee? Maybe Punk meant to hit the other knee. You guys are thinking about this in-ring psychology way too much.


Why would he target Orton's good leg over his fucked up one? Punk defenders are funny.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

W>C said:


> why do people shit over the add breaks? does WWE control when they should be aired?


Hell yeah they do.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Jordo said:


> this raw needs more otunga


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

so this is Wrestlemania cont. ????

we are getting no new feuds LOL


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> You can't be serious...what the fuck was exciting so far?!


I was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bookah Live = ratings.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Please don't. After watching the 4th one I can't let anyone see anymore.
> That was easily one of the worst movies I've seen.
> Everyone in the theater was laughing at how bad the acting was in the fourth one.


4 was better than 2 and tokyo drift.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You Cody!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Cody!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cody finds the best ways of hitting his spots.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WHOO CODY WITH THE INTERCEPTION


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Fun fact, in this match they are not only facing their WrestleMania 27 opponent but also their WrestleMania 26 opponent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seriously, Rey looks like a damn sperm in that get up. 

Good match going here though.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Last night was the worst Wrestlemania ever and tonight it's the worst post-WM ever.


If you dont like it then get the hell out or STFU.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Alright Cody!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rey looks like a confused Hakushi.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Big boot to the sternum? He kicked him in the head, Booker.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

....... this company is even worse than WCW at its worst the past two nights. More worried about their sponsors than what is going on in the ring.....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That kick was rather dashing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthews: Did he do it! LOL


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cody and Punk make a good team


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This is too much wrestling. We need more backstage segments and in ring promos.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh no. Josh Matthews has started saying RIGHT DERE too.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That knee looked fucking vicious.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cody killed Speedy Gonzalez


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Why would he target Orton's good leg over his fucked up one? Punk defenders are funny.


Just gonna put this out here randomly. Maybe so Orton will have both of his legs injured thus making it hard to stand? I dunno.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cody has been on fire lately.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody is looking better than Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> You can't be serious...what the fuck was exciting so far?!


Aren't you the guy that gets annoyed when people rain on your TNA parade? Hello hypocrisy.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

"Big boot right to the sternum."

It was a flying knee Booker.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Right there Right there Right there


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Crespo4000 said:


> Sky Sports adverts in the UK
> 
> Every commercial break it pops up


and like that i realize we arent even talking about the same spurs.:lmao i was referring to basketball while im sure you where referring to football (soccer)


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

shiiiiud up cole


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm really starting to like Cody.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

since punk is still wearing the nexus armband does that mean new nexus is going to return eventually?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THAT'S NOT THE POLITE WAY TO SPEAK TO THE VOICE OF THE WWE!

TELL 'EM COLE!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I think this is the best tag team match since Jericho/Big Show held the titles. And these guys aren't even real tag teams.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton's face. :lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that mask made out of the world's strongest glass?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Viper time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Booker is awesome right dere.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> If you dont like it then get the hell out or STFU.


That's what Republicans are always telling me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That boot off the rope to counter the 619 was great.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Ssssssssssssssssssssshut up, Cole'' Well said, Bookah.

Now stay quiet.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Booker. :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Another commercial please...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Knee healed.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

5 moves of doom, and suddenly the knee isn't a problem...




VINTAGE ORTON!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

angle slam please!!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

He says "right here" a lot too lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Right here.
Dis right here!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Angle Slam!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Angle Slam!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Fun fact, in this match they are not only facing their WrestleMania 27 opponent but also their WrestleMania 26 opponent.


Almost, it misses Ted Dibiase.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahaha ANGLE SLAM


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone needs to do a Booker T remix of "Right Here Right Now"


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> I think this is the best tag team match since Jericho/Big Show held the titles. And these guys aren't even real tag teams.


What people don't realize is that the tag division has ALWAYS sucked in one way or another. Fuck, the greatest tag team match was made up of 2 random teams (Benoit/Angle vs Rey/Edge)


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Angle Slam! :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ANGLE SLAM! ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Angle Slam!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ORTON SLAM ORTON SLAM ORTON SLAM


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There you go Kurt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ANGLE SLAM! ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton's taunt is just the dumbest.

ANGLE SLAM! Kurt's going to be pissed again.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Orton giving Angle the middle finger.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

ANGLE SLAM RIGHT DERE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Angle Slam again


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Angle Slam!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

... as Punk runs back up the ramp.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Last night was the worst Wrestlemania ever and tonight it's the worst post-WM ever.


Jesus Christ would you be realistic already? Why is it we complain that RAW never has any good matches and they're always short, etc? Yet we get a good lengthy match and see the return of JR and a good HHH promo and we still shit all over it.

To not like it is one thing, but to react like it's unbearable to watch is just ridiculous. Get over it or don't watch.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Thank You Cody!!!





cavs25 said:


> Damn Cody!





Mister Hands said:


> Cody finds the best ways of hitting his spots.


gotta admit that was good


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton puts none over lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They've had a lot of creative RKO's in the last several months


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, I liked that ending!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

That match did so much for Cody Rhodes/Punk....


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

damnit..


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

And Orton wins it!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kurt Angle is going crazy right now


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG WWE USING MY MOVES QQ 

Nah someone hacked my account. You digg that?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two good segments and a good match for the first hour. No complaints here.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WELL DONE CREATIVE! Way to fuck up Rhodes' push the night after he wins in the MOTN at Mania.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn

EDIT: NVM! Marked for the Austin/HHH moment lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Randy Savage and Randy Orton?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Decent match.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Count to 100


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Angle is on that icy road right now looking for Orton's ass.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

TRIPS AND AUSTIN!


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Jesus Christ would you be realistic already? Why is it we complain that RAW never has any good matches and they're always short, etc? Yet we get a good lengthy match and see the return of JR and a good HHH promo and we still shit all over it.
> 
> To not like it is one thing, but to react like it's unbearable to watch is just ridiculous. Get over it or don't watch.


My thoughts exactly. I'm actually enjoying this RAW. That match was solid.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Really fun match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HHH-AUSTIN!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That match was better than any at WrestleMania last night.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no pop for hhh and austin lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Respect between two attitude guys right there.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

2 man power trip


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish Orton would go to "that place" and not come back.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Orton is awful as a face


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What a feud those two had back in the day...


----------



## gerLd29 (Feb 4, 2010)

angle slam!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Two Man Power Trip!

Austin vs. Triple H at Mania 28 one more time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Randy Savage and Randy Orton?


I'm glad I'm not the only one who heard that. :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

fuck yeah 2 man power trippppp


and NO reaction from the crowd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Two man power trip


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

he will be there?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good tag match! that was the longest match on RAW in quite the while.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm.... "I don't know if it'll happen again, but if it does.. I'll be there" - SCSA to HHH

.......Wrestlemania 28?! all the legends in one ring to end Taker's streak?! FATAL FOURWAY?! oh my


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> Just gonna put this out here randomly. Maybe so Orton will have both of his legs injured thus making it hard to stand? I dunno.


Naw, the storyline of the match was that Orton had a that specific leg injured. I could understand if it was a real life fight but not in a wrestling match. Either way it's no big deal.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ARGH TROLLED AGAIN!





Amber B said:


> Angle is on that icy road right now looking for Orton's ass.


He's gonna come down a zip line into three quarters of a steel cage later tonight.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Time for you to buy some products right der.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so where was SCSA when JR was getting Bar be que in the face


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Austin to be special guest referee for Undertaker / HHH retirement match?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

guessing Austin is gonna cut a lame ass overscripted tough enough promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania 28 = Taker Vs. Triple H III 

That what they are going for?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

2 men power trip. always loved the jericho/benoit v hhh/austin match,


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

stone cold


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> That match was better than any at WrestleMania last night.


that match was better than 80% of them combined


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Liniert said:


>


Those were the days....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> If you dont like it then get the hell out or STFU.


You sound like one of those fucking moronic people who talk about "America" and loving it or leaving it or one of those people who tell people to just quit their jobs just they don't like them. You can still stand by something even if you find their decision making and policies absolutely retarded particularly when there aren't any alternatives.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wrestlemania 28 = Taker Vs. Triple H III
> 
> That what they are going for?


Hope not, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

O enjoyed the first hour. I don't get why people are complaining about no new feuds. Feuds never end at Wrestlemania, they usually have rematches at the next PPV and the new "season" or whatever you want to call it starts after that or after the draft.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> WELL DONE CREATIVE! Way to fuck up Rhodes' push the night after he wins in the MOTN at Mania.


smh. why people think losing = buried and/or jobbing. Its like they dont know the difference......


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

radiatedrich said:


>


More Otunga please!!!

He is the WWE Champion in my SVR 2011 video game.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so where was SCSA when JR was getting Bar be que in the face


Especially since the crowd was chanting Austins name during that mess of a promo.

What in the hell is going through the writers mind?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sin Cara please.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Good match


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bring out the beers!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

good tag match....punk and cody to team more pls


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HHH hasn't gone face to face with Rock yet, has he?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> He's gonna come down a zip line into three quarters of a steel cage later tonight.


Oh hell I cannot wait for that episode..:lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> That match was better than any at WrestleMania last night.


Did you just not see the Triple H vs. Undertaker match?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sin Cara!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SIN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SO READY FOR THIS.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> More Otunga please!!!
> 
> He is the WWE Champion in my SVR 2011 video game.


I'm sorry but Kimberly from the Power Rangers has taken Otunga's Raw thread slot.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Austin-Taker would actually be a much better spectacle, not sure how great a match it would be. Now there's a match with some fucking history.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Sin Cara


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sin Cara........when is he coming?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SIN CARA.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SIN CARA TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sin CARA


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> More Otunga please!!!
> 
> He is the WWE Champion in my SVR 2011 video game.


http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=619

Enough Otunga to last a lifetime.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Sin Cara promo.... fuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lord Zedd is about to debut!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd be surprised if Sin Cara debuts tonight.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

What a pop for Austin!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So can Rey leave now?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Booker to intervene


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

My heart always skips a beat when the glass shatters.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please Austin, destroy Michael Cole.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Steve Austin. Thats a pop.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> You sound like one of those fucking moronic people who talk about "America" and loving it or leaving it or one of those people who tell people to just quit their jobs just they don't like them. You can still stand by something even if you find their decision making and policies absolutely retarded particularly when there aren't any alternatives.


Get the fuck out of here. That guy is a TNA mark that never has anything good to say about WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tough Enough promo in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

How can they get JR off commentary knowing full well Austin was coming out at some point.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Never get tired of hearing that glass shatter!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Marked for Cole's Uggh


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole's trying to make the iwc hate him by having him insult scsa


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I think next year I'm gonna go streak..."


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What a pop.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cole vs Taker. Streak vs Streak

Book it.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

You just heard it folks. Cole vs Taker at Wrestlemania XXVIII.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shouldn't Austin be trying to kill Cole?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ryder fan sighting.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PLEASE.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Michael Cole vs The undertaker. Book it!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cole does a great job at being annoying, but when hes the main announcer, it does not go over well on the broadcast


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! STREAK VS STREAK! COLE VS TAKER! NO HOLDS BARRED! DO IT!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Too bad the WWE is the only big show in town... a pity good wrestlers have to demean themselves on a show that won't respect their actual talent.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole's 1-0 vs. Undertaker's 19-0 at Mania lol

Undertaker will murder Cole. Oh man that will be the hardest match of Takers career lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OH HEEEELLLL YEEAAAHHH!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

RoughJustice said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm actually enjoying this RAW. That match was solid.


We get The Rock, Austin, a good tag match with 4 of the top talents in the company a match that wasn't a 2 minute trainwreck. One that was actually worth watching. We still have more to come.

I sincerely don't know how you can call this terrible. A year ago, people would be begging for this. They'd complain there were no stars. Ridiculous really.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> How can they get JR off commentary knowing full well Austin was coming out at some point.


'Cause they love us!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

oh no he didnt say that


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw has been lackluster so far. Hope second hour will be better. DB and Sheamus don't seem like they'll get the time they deserve raw.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hope not, but that's what it looks like.


Doubt it. Unless they save Rock/Cena for WM28 then it's gonna be Cena/Taker next year.

I'm guessing Taker/Trips rematch happens at Summerslam/HIAC


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Who cares about Tough Enough -_-


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge Jr?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

omg I want to see mr wrestlemania vs the undertaker next year


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

This song really makes me think "Tough".


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow that theme sucks.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

3rd guy is Edge II


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Gay ass tough music. Jesus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE with their horrible theme music.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They look like a bunch of Sims.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Booker T needs to just fucking stop.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

first guy looked like edge lol.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm calling Matt Cross to win this. He's been on the indy circuit for 10 years like Danielson was before NXT.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh god. Is that the music for TOUGH ENOUGH? It's like America's Best Dance Crew.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

WTF is that Tough Enough music? Chris Brown? GTFO. 

Austin pop ftw


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who the hell are these jabronis.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So, I imagine it has been mentioned since the match, but how about the fact that Cole first shoved Austin and should have been disqualified on the spot? Booking, you dun goofed.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing but models, this people are not wrestlers


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Chris Breezey


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahhh damn it...Austin...you deserve better...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So I just got home. What did I miss?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CenationHLR said:


> Get the fuck out of here. That guy is a TNA mark that never has anything good to say about WWE.


This is a discussion thread... criticism is just as valid here. Especially since the product is that bad. If you don't like criticism, you get out.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Terrible theme song.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Austin...for shame...encouraging the little kids to say Hell Yeah. Gotta have the censor button ready.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wwe music, in gernerl, is really weak. almost nothing gets you pumoed for the events to come. this weak ass song is "tough enough"? worse than the weak wm27 theme


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Who cares about Tough Enough -_-


Oh shut up. Nothing like giving something a chance, huh? It hasn't even aired yet.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, Cole vs. Undertaker at Wrestlemania in a Buried Alive Match. Cole will never be seen again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Cole's 1-0 vs. Undertaker's 19-0 at Mania lol


Not sure Cole is kidding.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, fix your boobs, blondie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You automatically lose for being the wife of Jonny Fairplay.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Commercials between matches piss me off...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Booker asking how much time there is left haahahaha


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Austin needs to stun all of those jabronis.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Listen to the reaction for the tough enough contenders ppl

It's pandemonium


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

who's the slut in the blue?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish Rock was the host of Tough Enough. "Who are you roody poos?"


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

that chick is willingly banging jonny fairplay. shes most def tough enough


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Nothing but models, this people are not wrestlers


Three of the girls are already wrestlers.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Nothing but models, this people are not wrestlers


clearly you didnt recognize the 10 year indy vet in the group......... give me your IWC card!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Here you go. your future jobbers. 

Miss USA probably won before the show even started.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tall afro guy belongs in some sort of streetfighter fighting game


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This should be enthralling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Already bored with this


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Oh shut up. Nothing like giving something a chance, huh? It hasn't even aired yet.


Oh yeah, I can't wait for a rebranded NXT. Only reason this has any hype is Stone Cold.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao HORN


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

They did not censor the rattlesnake. Thats a good sign


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Austin: Dude you are shorter than the women. NEXT!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

only 1 winner? Not 1 for each gender?


god I hope a girl doesn't win....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My name's Heath Slater... I dyed my hair blonde.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. A live mic being given to contestants on the WWE show. 

UH OH!!! He wants to be a wrestler. He should leave then.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tough enough getting more air time the NXT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia Fox and her fucking sister with the horrible weave gene. What is going on with that family?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringe-tacular.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That black chick would get it from me good_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1st guy looks like a Edge 9.0


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Booing. :lmao


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Pass 'dat horn


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Havn't they finished recording the whole series and there's already a winner?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Future Legend... hah


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Born to do shitty promos and bring one of the greatest stars of them all down to the level of a reality TV host?

Thats some destiny right there.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Alicia Fox V2


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you just hear booker's grunt hahahaha


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like Justin Bieber on acid.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG it's Alicia Fox V2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Guy already has the cheap pop down.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This is a discussion thread... criticism is just as valid here. Especially since the product is that bad. If you don't like criticism, you get out.


Exactly. My criticism should also be valid here as well. You can tell me to get out, but its wrong for me to do it? What makes you so special?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miss USA


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Emobacca said:


> Pass 'dat horn


Love it :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The first dud is getting cut. He wants to be a *wrestler*.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god she is so fucking hot


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> You automatically lose for being the wife of Jonny Fairplay.


And you know what? THAT TNA was damn better than today's TNA.

Back on topic, the kid in plad show some charisma there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That country boy just got it. Miss USA can go sod off.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Girl in blue dress = banging.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, if Wrestlemania was like Raw, what the hell is this Raw like?


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Which contestant is the one that Stone Cold is reportedly high on?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Just awful. Such time wasting.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHA BOOKER HAHAHA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MISS USA 4 THE WIN.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Was that Miz dressed as Rock?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I would do terrible things to that ho in the blue.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao Booker T


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

MDogg20!! Matt Cross better win this


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Its Fat Maven


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

MAVEN!?


You can't enter Tough Enough again!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sop her up with a biscuit. :lmao
Home.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ishboo said:


> who's the slut in the blue?


Miss America...she's already a winner in my book


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nate_h said:


> Here you go. your future jobbers.
> 
> Miss USA probably won before the show even started.


Given WWE past record, that is a possibility


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The chicks gonna make it just because of her looks. And what was up with the music that played for them? Some music just shouldn't be used for wrestling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well nobody has been called a cocksucking gutter slut yet. 

Oh she wants to be an entertainer?! She's in!! Found a winner!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck that Puerto Rican bitch. I hate her already.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Booker T = Win


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tito Jackson is my pick.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Really hope the afro guy wins


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

And this is the stuff that makes you embarrassed to be a fan.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

"Sop her up with a biscuit"


lol Booker!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did he just say his name was Erik Watts?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

future TNA superstars


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Afroman gave nothing away. But he was confident. CUrious.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheap pops all over the place


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

watts?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

BOOKERS GROANS HAHAHA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No...you are not.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"my name is erik watts...and im the love child of bob ross and awesome kong"


----------



## gerLd29 (Feb 4, 2010)

that last girl has dude face


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Martin looks like a tool.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

is that the guy from the office?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no...no your not...and i think I just got the herp..with the air kiss


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin needs to stun everyone in the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

STUN THEM ALL!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That chick looks like Steph. Wonder whether Vince nails her.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They all are trash


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Erik Watts? SON OF A-

Oh wait...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Stun them all chants. That's just so perfect.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

STUN THEM ALL

THE MIZ


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lmao at Booker's low ass grunts.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

If one of them had said "My name is [name] and I'm willing to suck as much cock as it takes" they'd have this in the bag by now.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

STUN THEM ALL!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

YES YES YEEEESSSS


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

That guy on the end looks like Daniel Bedingfield 

And tbh yeh Stunner them all 

Uh oh :lmao


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cole just came.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao at stun them all!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole just came


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THE CHAMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here he comes!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Did austin just say mutha fucker


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz + SCSA?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love how Austin swears every time his mic isn't on lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

A-Ri in a tux


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Should be interesting considering Miz's Tough Enough history.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Future endeavoured superstars.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole seems to be very GLAAD


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LMAO at Cole and Booker T.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SENOR MIZ! And why the hell is Riley in a damn tuxedo?


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

"Stun them all" chant! lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit miz just interrupted Stone Cold..........damn, he's going to be huge.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao Cole..


:lmao stun them all


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Well nobody has been called a cocksucking gutter slut yet.
> 
> Oh she wants to be an entertainer?! She's in!! Found a winner!


That was the best Raw segment in the history of Raw segments. Pure class.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"STUN THEM ALL!" :lmao :lmao epic chant is epic.

Miz shouldn't be out for this, this early, but I understand why. It will be Awesome.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

AUSTIN VS. MIZ OH MY!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn, very happy to hear Miz music hit. That was getting painful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another one who wants to WRESTLE?! 

God, where did these people come from?! Why would WWE bring them in. 


I think Cole just orgasmed & Austin just mouthed "What the fuck?" on live TV. Awesome. 

HI MIZ!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

i wonder if he saw me


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MIZ IS AWFUL!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

The Miz is awesome.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YES YES YES!!!! relax you dumbass


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

MIZ!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Never been happier to see Miz....and I can't stand Miz


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Stone Cold: "Motherfucker."


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL "Stun them all" chant.

Gold.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a potentially AWESOME promo!

Crowd is great by the way.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic Cole mark. :lmao

Former Tough Enough contestant, Miz pissing on it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Riley the black wrestler beater.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

austin said motherf*cka, lol!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta love the crowd chanting "Stun them all" :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Stone Cold with the WTF


Miz...no...not the real world promo again


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz getting a rub from Rock now Austin?

What on EARTH do they see in this guy...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Miz just made some very valid points tbh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Alex Riley still alive?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

MARKKK OUTTTT MOMENT MIZ AND AUSTINNNN! AND COLE GOING CRAZY! YESSSS!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh fuck, that had to hurt.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

RILEY'S MISSING THE BRIEFCASE

THIS IS A TRAVESTY


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> clearly you didnt recognize the 10 year indy vet in the group......... give me your IWC card!!!


wait Matt Capiccioni & Martin Casaus


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOD damn he hit his head hard


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nasty bump.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz getting a good reaction


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Is getting Cheered thats diffrent


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is getting cheered lol


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The Miz being cheered! I love it!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know what he's wearing (ascot or something) but it's awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> SENOR MIZ! And why the hell is Riley in a damn tuxedo?


he just came from court


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He took that bump, and Cena was the one looking out of it.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Seriously, where the fuck was this crowd last night? Christ!

Miz is so good!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAHA MIZ


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Cole, in orange wrestling gear, cheering from his destroyed and taped-together Cole Mine, is maybe the greatest moment in wrestling history.

Damn, Miz looked like he really hit his head last night. That had to hurt.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz is gonna be a great face one day.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

buckwheat lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

"Move Buckwheat" LMAO!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Cole just weted himself


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BUCKWHEAT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Of course Miz is getting cheered. HE BEAT CENA!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cue Alex Riley getting hit with a stunner in 5....4....3...2...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL THAT GUY GOT BURIED.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> wait Matt Capiccioni & Martin Casaus


hmmm......ok you can keep it..............for now


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Decent pop for The Miz.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I love how all the Miz bandwagoners are coming out of the woodworks lately.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Atlanta why the fuck are you cheering for this joke? Two clean finishes and shitload of dirty finishes including last nights debacle.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> RILEY'S MISSING THE BRIEFCASE
> 
> THIS IS A TRAVESTY


This date marks the retirement of his "Human Luggage Rack" character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her weave looks like hay. The fuck out of here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Move it Buck Wheat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!
Miz owns all!

I hope he doesn't get stunned, let's not lower the value of The Awesome One.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh man, Miz... getting in the ring with Austin and his students is not a good idea.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I feel a stunner coming on


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG AUSTIN VS. MIZ! DO IT! ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Teasing an Austin return is not fucking nice.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Between Miz saying "Move Buckwheat" and Booker T moaning at every girl in the ring this has been the most I've lol'd watching a WWE segment in awhile


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says

The Miz is the future of the WWE *not* John Cena


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Stop it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

one more match
one more match
one more match
one more match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hell yA!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Striker said:


> BUCKWHEAT


Buckweed


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

CALLING OUT AUSTIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

UHOH!!! Shit just got real!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz trolling hardcore.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Move it Buck Wheat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!
> Miz owns all!
> 
> I hope he doesn't get stunned, let's not lower the value of The Awesome One.


I didnt know Cole was a member here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is going to bang her, for sure.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If this ends in Miz getting a stunner.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is so fucking good.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

if only A-Ri wasn't going to mess this up


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL they got the fuck out in a hurry


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Go A-Ri!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I hate the "he never had a clean win" line jbl held the title for about a yr and never really won clean


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, A-Ri about to get owned.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

This is dumb.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

get him stone cold


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol the Tough Enough rookies just got shoved to the side.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is why Miz has been successful. He is able to interact with the crowd an make em part of the show. 

Riley to be stunned now. lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kill him, Austin :lmao.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

PG Steve. PG!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap Austin taking some bumps, and Riley not beating up a black person. :lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

THIS IS FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WHOOO!!!! "Clear the ring"

OH SHIT I'm marking out

LOL A-RI going to town, wtf nooo


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

there is rileys push


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

He's still got it!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HE;S STILL GOT IT.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

damn, my respect for the Miz has gone up like a rocket just the last weeks, that guys sure can pull off the main event status good


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Of course riley.....so talented but such a jobber....sad


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

A-Ri's attacked both The Rock and Stone Cold within a week.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why isnt Miz here?


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Vintage Stone Cold!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here come the beers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

biggest rub of riley's career!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

This just stopped being a horrible RAW.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...where did Miz go


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

For the second night in a row Austin is attacking *the wrong guy*.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so alex riley has faced off against both the rock and stone cold...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Riley always gets his ass kicked


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

:lmao Booker T


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Who could have seen that one coming? -_-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They're booing Austin giving out beers. I'm in love with this crowd.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Riley and Miz living their dreams! 
Getting beat up by Austin AND Rock!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Any Tough Enough kid drops a beer, they get cut.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can Austin wrestle again?? I know he has a Neck Problem


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Booker cheering Austin? Didn't he...uh....attack him unprovoked last night?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex Riley is a lucky SOB 

Couldn't care less if he's bashed about but in the same ring as Rock / Austin - pft


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the crowd is seriously booing this?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

AUSTIN VS. MIZ
ROCK VS. CENA


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ladys and gentlemen we are watching the burial and death of one ARI Alex riley we will remember him for his attack on percy watson and the black refferee and his classic pop culture references from the 1990's.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Enough of this. I'm going to make a RELEASE ALEX RILEY petition.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the closest to a Stone Cold match we will ever see


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

You still got it clap clap clap clap clap

He cathes them with one hand!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent way to hype Tough Enough. Fantastic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, boys and girls. If you get a DUI and are best friends with the WWE Champ, YOU can interact with one of the greatest of all-time!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected] "ohhh man im staying right here in my seat man!"

TOUCH ENOUGH COACH SCSA GOES WILD!

epic


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fucking awesome. Fucking stone cold is charismatic as fuck.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

At least that advert had a Stunner in it. Thats sort of an improvement.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stop dropping the cans for fuck sake!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Steph chick celebrating the long beer catch. :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This is great.

I have a feeling 2011-2012 is gonna be a good one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

perro said:


> the crowd is seriously booing this?


They booed Cena with a choir. These geeks never had a chance.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Tough Enough rookies have no idea how lucky they are to be having a beer bash with Stone Cold without getting stunned.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Austin's catching beer technique has been a bit off, huh? He missed one last night too.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Austins still got it .


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Booker- "You gotta love Stone Cold, he's the man."

Just hours after he took the stunner..what? haha


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoever the fuck said Miz couldn't last in the attitude era well get the fuck out!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why is Booker cheering Austin? Didn't he...uh....attack him unprovoked last night?


Booker knows he deserved it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NOT IN THE COLE MINE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why is Booker cheering Austin? Didn't he...uh....attack him unprovoked last night?


They blamed the Stunners on Cole.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm gonna get electricuted.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I will never get tired of Austin. Ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol the black guy picked one off the ground to actually drink it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Austin's still got it!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ sad cole


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Cole got a beer shower


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dropping Austin's cans is like -5 points right off the bat.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Anytime an attitude era wrestler comes on they pick on Cole



the way it should be


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another beer bath for Cole. How come Mania could not be this entertaining?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

EVERYBODY LOVES MICHAEL COLE

:lmao wtf


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Would love a punk vs Austin at WM 28


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That's the way to promote a show.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Miz proved last night that he should be no where near the main event. No one whose matches kill the crowd like Miz's do should be in the main event.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Whoever the fuck said Miz couldn't last in the attitude era well get the fuck out!


Well he's right...

...he CAN'T last in the Attitude Era. He'd run home crying.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

2 min US title match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know....Cole should put a roof on that thing. I would totally lob shit in there if I were in the crowd and close enough.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Look at Austin..he gon..gonna...he gave Cole a beer bath rite dere! Hahaaaa!!!"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I know its the first RAW after Mania but Extreme rules build anyone? anyone know where it is at?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone needs to put a roof on the Cole Mine an then Fork lift out of the ring.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

That whole Austin segment was gold. His best segment in years.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess Booker didn't take the stunner or the public humilation on a national stage personal in the slightest, because he's cheering Austin on right now as if it never happened.

Memory wipe, bitches.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Austin is awesome. Absolute legend.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

That was a great way IMO to show off Tough Enough

Now we just need Rock to kill Cole a little!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

W>C said:


> Would love a punk vs Austin at WM 28


Would drowning Punk in beer at the end be taking it too far?


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

you might not like alex rileys character but he sells some of the best bumps in the business.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> "Look at Austin..he gon..gonna...he gave Cole a beer bath rite dere! Hahaaaa!!!"


HE GON DO IT RIGHT DEA!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I like how Micheal Cole was like "What gives Steve Austin the right to stun people?!" Even though A-Ri and Miz cheap shotted the guy...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Austin had the right idea there. Who gives a fuck about the Diva's in tough enough. Cover them in beer and lets get a wet t shirt contest going.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol at the poor guy that said 'he wants to be a wrestler'. Vince is gonna fire him first.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Austin whooped some ass! Seriously, that was great and probably the best part of the night. Closest we'll get to Stone Cold in a match. He did all his signatures!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Totally not excited for the John Cena calls out The Rock thing


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well he's right...
> 
> ...he CAN'T last in the Attitude Era. He'd run home crying.


Miz would have been a lower mid carder during the Attitude Era along with guys like Road Dogg and Val Venis.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> Another beer bath for Cole. How come Mania could not be this entertaining?


This.

I really question their booking.

So far this RAW has been very lackluster.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Buckwheat is trending on Twitter. The Miz put that guy over already.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The JPH said:


> Lol at the poor guy that said 'he wants to be a wrestler'. Vince is gonna fire him first.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> I think Miz proved last night that he should be no where near the main event. No one whose matches kill the crowd like Miz's do should be in the main event.


Are you fucking shitting me? The face not being a fucking face killed the crowd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or does Rima seem stuck up as fuck?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Someone needs to put a roof on the Cole Mine an then Fork lift out of the ring.


put a top on..cover it in cement and throw it in the ocean


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Not one of those "kids" seemed like they had any ability or potential whatsoever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Eric Watts is trending worldwide on Twitter. Mission accomplished.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Debut time


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tough Enough kid: I want to be a wrestler

Vince: YUR FIREHD!!!!!!!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Great promo right there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap! Will this be against Sin Cara???


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Loving this RAW. A good tag match, Austin, Rock, The Miz had his best promo, etc. This is the first time I've been this excited through a RAW in a long time. The young guys are getting some face time with legends and vets alike.

And now! ADR! This is awesome. Keep going WWE. I honestly love this.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Here comes the guy that got screwed at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

ADR without a car


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Here comes Mr. Overrated!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Is it just me or does Rima seem stuck up as fuck?


I do know a way to loosen her up


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor Cole... He could have died! hahahaha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez that GOD.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz interacting with Austin reminded me of when he feuded with Hart... there's just something exicting about it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No car? So the Rolls was his only one?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Del Rio match

Sin Cara match

U.S match

Rock/Cena promo 

That being said they do expect an over-run so add a quick diva "bout"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

no car......


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

sin cara vs ADR?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

No more expensive cars? =/


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So ADR to squash Bourne, then Sin Cara debuts?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Not one of those "kids" seemed like they had any ability or potential whatsoever.


I dunno...I like the kid "representin' the dirty south!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brodus Clay = Goofiest looking motherfucker I've ever seen. 

Ricardo Rodriguez = Creepiest looking motherfucker I've ever seen.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Not one of those \"kids\" seemed like they had any ability or potential whatsoever.



Jesus Christ


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Miz won't last in the Attitude Era period


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Here comes E and C´s personal jobber.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Eh, what the hell.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Alberto Del Looso


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

That makes no sense because he comes out in a different car every week


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Squashed!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No entrance for Bourne?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

del rio is here hahaAHA


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL jobber entrance for Bourne


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow no entrance for Evan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Evan, time to get squashed.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow so what did they to pick a face name out of a hat and say "ok Rio...wrestle this guy?"


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Jobber Bourne


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bourne jobbers entrance, my god.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Del Rio took el bus.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh look The man they just completely buried!

And Bourne gets a jobber entrance? WHAT?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Here comes Mr. Overrated!!!


THIS!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber entrance for Bourne


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jobber entrance? No! Bourne just appeared out of thin air.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

When the hell did Evan get the ring?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> no car......


But a Cara hopefully! :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That was the best jobber entrance ever! Where did he come from?! Clay's entrance was more impressive.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Miz would have been a lower mid carder during the Attitude Era along with guys like Road Dogg and Val Venis.



sounds about right...and i wouldnt say its an insult, those guys were hugely over and involved


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah someone please tell me again that WWE doesn't know what their doing the way they are pushing Miz, lol.

He has now interacted with 2 of the biggest superstars EVER and did a great job!


Also, way for A-Ri getting a push of sorts. don't think it'll amount to anything but, eh, whatever. It was nice.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

sad to see bourne get the jobber entrance


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Miz won't last in the Attitude Era period


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Even Bourne with no entrance...I wonder who will win this match.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jobber entrance for Evan


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Is Bourne a jobber now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa.. the no intro jobber treatment for Bourne.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Hi I'm Evan Bourne. I will be your jobber this evening.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Are you fucking shitting me? The face not being a fucking face killed the crowd.


No, the fact that Cena *AND* Miz when out there and laid a giant egg is what killed the crowd!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> Buckwheat is trending on Twitter. The Miz put that guy over already.


No the fucked up thing is you'll get all the Black activists going batshit and complaining, leading to a severe bollocking GLAAD style.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

WTF is this??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor Bourne is about to get squashed?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor Evan


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Why the fuck is Bourne jobbing?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

ahahah

Ricardo: "... the man who was stolen of his destiny of winning the world title..." 

ahah


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

either no sin cara debut or no Us title match


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

That was a weird entrance for Bourne.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

wait a minute, where did bourne come from, yeah he didnt get any concrete entrance? oh my....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Miz won't last in the Attitude Era period


GTFO Buckwheat


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BAPTISM RIGHT DEA!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

thought Del Rio was gonna face Sin Cara until i realized Evan Bourne got the jobber entrance.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Booker T and Josh laughing it up


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Evan Bourne seemingly appeared fresh out of the grave his career is in.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Miz won't last in the Attitude Era period


Good job it's long dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Poor Bourne.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

no entrance for bourne, wow


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

keie said:


> He has now interacted with 2 of the biggest superstars EVER and did a great job!
> .


So did Billy Gunn.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bourne to get squashed and an open challenge to the locker room? Sin Cara incoming?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There is an absolutely astounding mullet in the first row.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Where was Austin when JR and King were being assaulted!?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Jabroni Bourne


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Awful RAW. WWE appears directionless right now.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Del Rio chants?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

huge del rio chants? lol


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Dudalizer said:


> Miz would have been a lower mid carder during the Attitude Era along with guys like Road Dogg and Val Venis.


No, he wouldn't. He'd have made jobber status but that's it. I'm a fan of The Miz, but only Kennedy and MVP from the last 8 years could have cut it in the Attitude Era. None of the new guys.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Brodus Clay = Goofiest looking motherfucker I've ever seen.
> 
> *Ricardo Rodriguez = Creepiest looking motherfucker I've ever seen*.


He definitely looks like a fucking pedophile


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, the fact that Cena *AND* Miz when out there and laid a giant egg is what killed the crowd!


Cena killed the main event. Miz was fine, he had nothing to work with.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Bourne was going to get a nice push after his program with Chris Jericho. Sadly I was wrong.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He Got A Bicycle!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio chants.. yeahhh


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RedMan1234 said:


> Austins still got it .


agreed!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

STAY ON DAT BICYCLE... RIGHT DEA!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Del Rio chants!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And THAT was a spot.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg they are serious about not saying "wrestling". jesus this entertainment event garbage is starting to piss me off


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So Del Rio gets squashed at Mania, then the next night Bourne jobs to him.

MAKES PERFECT SENSE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rite dere.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bourne lost


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

Booker T and Dusty Rhodes: The only announcers that use the term Bicycle.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This crowd really loves heels. Miz, Punk and ADR have all got some cheers.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

His foot got to the rope?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

BLOOD!!11!!1!!


THE ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At least the crowd is lively tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love how Booker T sells the arm breaker


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

His feet was on the ropes :S


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy Shit that was a good move


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BLOOD!

New DX DVD?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Awful RAW. WWE appears directionless right now.


*The Fans are not happy outside of RAW tonight*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

another dvd?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait.....that was it????........Really???.....That was sooooo pointless!


ANOTHER DX DVD??


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Annnndd no Sin Cara.

I'm up to here with this pointless shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ADR getting busted open huh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God another DX DVD.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

IMO Booker T isan't a vey good commentator.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

what did I just watch? oh adverts again so nevermind, the adverts are longer then that match was


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> This crowd really loves heels. Miz, Punk and ADR have all got some cheers.


It just shows how weak the face side of things is.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"They... are ordinary people. Except one. She's Miss USA."


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Cena killed the main event. Miz was fine, he had nothing to work with.


It takes 2 to have a bad match. Cena has had great matches before, the Miz hasn't. All of Miz's matches are completely unremarkable and forgettable.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ANOTHER DX movie? The fuck?


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Are you fucking shitting me? The face not being a fucking face killed the crowd.


Face not being a face? What? So Cena not smiling and doing his face antics killed the crowd? What a terrible excuse. The match absolutely fucking terrible, and Miz's usual shitty performance was a contributing factor.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Why is Del Rio on Raw beating someone up to build credibility? Seriously makes no sense. Just a waste of time. They should be using this time to build some new feuds or giving Raw talent time to shine in a match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God it annoys me when they happen to forget that 4 other members played a major part in DX.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is Del Raw always on Rio ?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So it's Halifax vs Comfort for the US title tonight, yeah?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

DX started out as a movement. It was anti-establishment and it blurred the lines between reality and kayfabe.

When they got back together, they were just a bunch of immature pranksters.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

Threads on here gain pages like rabbits have babies. On topic though, COLE SHUT UP!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pasab said:


> Why is Del Raw always on Rio ?


I ask myself the same thing every day.

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bourne sells like a god.

He made that top rope enzuigiri look like he just got shot with a rocket launcher


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

RedMan1234 said:


> IMO Booker T isan't a vey good commentator.



The Book man in hilarious!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It takes 2 to have a bad match. Cena has had great matches before, the Miz hasn't. All of Miz's matches are completely unremarkable and forgettable.


this. I seen Cena have great matches (with great workers) while miz hasnt done shit


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It takes 2 to have a bad match.


lololol


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh God another DX DVD.


Including classic WWE moments such as the little people's court, a 3 disc set with a Rhodes/DiBiase burial on each disc.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> bourne sells like a god.
> 
> He made that top rope enzuigiri look like he just got shot with a rocket launcher


Indeed, if it was Orton he would fall and do an RKO mid-fall.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RedMan1234 said:


> IMO Booker T isan't a vey good commentator.


BIG BLASPHEMY RIGHT DEA!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

WWE All Stars is fun as hell, one of the best wrestling games in recent memory.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It takes 2 to have a bad match. Cena has had great matches before, the Miz hasn't. All of Miz's matches are completely unremarkable and forgettable.




That is the exact opposite of everything that any wrestler/superstar has ever said. It takes 2 to have a GOOD match. But only 1 to ruin it. I couldn't go put on a good match with Shawn Michaels but that sure as hell doesn't mean hes not great.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Why is Del Rio on Raw beating someone up to build credibility? Seriously makes no sense. Just a waste of time. They should be using this time to build some new feuds or giving Raw talent time to shine in a match.


That's what I don't get. There was no purpose in feeding Bourne to Del Rio. He isn't in any future matches right now. So why would they just decide to do pointless shit like that?

fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> BIG BLASPHEMY RIGHT DEA!


You're killing me :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Total Package said:


> BLOOD!
> 
> New DX DVD?


I´m laughing so hard at HHH saying DX-DVD: The stuff you don´t remember. That´s because DX only took off with The New Age Outlaws and X-Pac. Looks likey they did a whole DX-DVD without them.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> God it annoys me when they happen to forget that 4 other members played a major part in DX.


That dx = phony DX. just like people dont reconize the NWO after 1998


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Face not being a face? What? So Cena not smiling and doing his face antics killed the crowd? What a terrible excuse. The match absolutely fucking terrible, and Miz's usual shitty performance was a contributing factor.


No, the face being absolutely DESPISED killed the fucking match.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

GreenBax said:


> DX started out as a movement. It was anti-establishment and it blurred the lines between reality and kayfabe.
> 
> When they got back together, they were just a bunch of immature pranksters.


Well it was the new "PG" DX. They got old really quickly.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> this. I seen Cena have great matches (with great workers) while miz hasnt done shit


Falls count anywhere with Morrison anyone?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> God it annoys me when they happen to forget that 4 other members played a major part in DX.


4? More like 5 (or 6). Rick Rude, Chyna, X-pac, Road Dogg, Billy Gun, and to a lesser extent Mike Tyson.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It takes 2 to have a bad match. Cena has had great matches before, the Miz hasn't. All of Miz's matches are completely unremarkable and forgettable.



Re-watch the match. Miz went out ready to work. The commentators spent the whole night calling out Cena for being off his equilibrium. Miz seemingly wanted to impress. Cena didn't want any part of making the Miz look good, so he just sandbagged the entire match.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Inertia said:


> Including classic WWE moments such as the little people's court, a 3 disc set with a Rhodes/DiBiase burial on each disc.


Don't forget the time where HBK brutally assaulted a nine year old girl by kicking her square in the jaw at point blank range.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rock/Cena, Sin Cara & US championship in 40 mins

Maybe divas too


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Irish lads are locked.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It takes 2 to have a bad match. Cena has had great matches before, the Miz hasn't. All of Miz's matches are completely unremarkable and forgettable.


Don't blame Miz.

He's still green in the main event. He's not the experienced star with *6 years* of big matches under his belt. The blame lies on Cena. Triple H carried Batista six years ago when it was needed and provided a solid match that put him over. There are other examples of veteran talent getting it done with limited stars.

Cena had his first big test yesterday where it was a non-gimmick singles match without a great talent opposite him and he failed to do anything worthwhile. He was easily the weak link in the match as much as it shocks me to say it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

filler stuff


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol at Cole's one fan


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WTF Cole has a real fan?

I've lost faith in humanity.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> No, the face being absolutely DESPISED killed the fucking match.


so the fans hating the dude ruined the match?

in all honesty the crowd does effect how a match goes.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I feel bad for the people that traveled from other countries to see WM27, thats alot of money to see a so-so show.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

we need more wrestlers with a skate-boarding gimmick..stale fish into the ring ftw


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> this. I seen Cena have great matches (with great workers) while miz hasnt done shit


Cena is a decent wrestler, but he isn't good enough to carry another guy to a good match. Miz cannot have a good match unless he has a great wrestler like Bryan to carry him and make him look good.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Re-watch the match. Miz went out ready to work. The commentators spent the whole night calling out Cena for being off his equilibrium. Miz seemingly wanted to impress. Cena didn't want any part of making the Miz look good, so he just sandbagged the entire match.


Somepeople have their minds made up before the match. Cena was actually all over the place last night, it was disgraceful.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder sighting!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> 4? More like 5 (or 6). Rick Rude, Chyna, X-pac, Road Dogg, Billy Gun, and to a lesser extent Mike Tyson.


Don't forget The Great Khali, Boogeyman, and Hornswaggle.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Inertia said:


> Including classic WWE moments such as the little people's court, a 3 disc set with a Rhodes/DiBiase burial on each disc.



Don't forget the time when DX went under the ring and found a colony of leprechauns. My god...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

???????????????????????? Wrestlemania has passed Extreme rules build please.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

uhm....wwe is ....something


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jerry can paint. Stick to that, bro.

HI VICKY! :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Boooooooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole! :lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"Hi Vickie!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickei Guerrero.....dear God help me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vickie lookin hot as usual


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> That is the exact opposite of everything that any wrestler/superstar has ever said. It takes 2 to have a GOOD match. But only 1 to ruin it. I couldn't go put on a good match with Shawn Michaels but that sure as hell doesn't mean hes not great.


Why is Cena getting all the blame for what happened last night? Like I said earlier, Cena's had great matches and knows how to Main Event Wrestlemania. The Miz doesn't.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ Josh.

fpalm @ Vickie.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph's tights are very Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Vickie is getting in shape


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mmm, I do love me some Vickie thigh.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Vickie!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the fuck is Sin Cara?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Vicki's got tights like me!" :lmao

Perf---tion


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

FU vickie....lol


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> Don't forget The Great Khali, Boogeyman, and Hornswaggle.


LOL, god that was some terrible stuff.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

"Vickie has tights like me!"- Cole is a comedy champion!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

1500 dollar?

facepalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

kong kong kong kong


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

BigWillie54 said:


> so the fans hating the dude ruined the match?
> 
> in all honesty the crowd does effect how a match goes.




Crowd hated The Rock at WM X8, not at the beginning but once the match got going, they were about 90% behind Hogan. That didn't hurt that match. There was just something off about the match. It wasn't horrible but there was something missing. 

Its not either guys fault. Cena has had plenty of huge matches before and Miz always delivers in the ring. Something just didn't do well.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> so the fans hating the dude ruined the match?
> 
> in all honesty the crowd does effect how a match goes.


It does affect it in a way of course, that and Cena completely bombing performance-wise anyways.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Vickie is getting in shape


definately...


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh no please not more of this feud 

Trish to be on the roster full time?!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

where is Sin Cara?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> God it annoys me when they happen to forget that 4 other members played a major part in DX.


Me too...but those guys were all on the first DX dvd though, and this one is about the last DX run, from SS09 until HBK retired.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at Vickie in that outfit.

Ugh, Vickie wrestling.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Just listen to that Ziggler heat!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will Morrison & Ziggler do more than one move and actually get legally tagged in here?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Hi Vickie!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So it's Dolph Zigger and Vickie vs JoMo and Trish for the US title, right?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin Cara, US Title, Rock/Cena? No way this is all happening tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Sheamus must have gotten lost on the way to the show


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Good ziggles promo.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

"Remember that luchador we've been hyping for weeks for this show? we neither."


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

US title bumped again?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That was lame Ziggler

Writers, give the man something better to work with -_-


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, is Trish back full time or what? Either way, I can't get enough.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ziggler was alright on the mic


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Sheamus can't get a fucking break lol, wasn't the match supposed to be on Raw tonight?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

More commercials? WTF? There is no way they are going to fit in Sin Cara, Rock/Cena and the US championship match.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Sin Cara, US Title, Rock/Cena? No way this is all happening tonight.



my dvr says raw is on till 11:15


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

When did WWE advertise that Sin Cara was debuting tonight?

It\'s not going to happen. They already ran a vignette, I doubt they are going to debut him tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

So are we even going to have a us title match tonight?

We better....


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Time for Trish's tits.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, they're saving Sin Cara for Cena / The Rock. Cool.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol cole "Vickie has tights like me!" the reaction and laughter from book and matthews was priceless


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Axxess was full of meaningless Superstars that had nothing to do with the show. I'd be pissed if I paid for that.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

3 hour RAW needed


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

With the exception of the Taker/HHH match, it doesn't appear that one angle reached it's conclusion. You could have missed Mania and not missed a thing. 

It was a glorified Raw. Nothing happened.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Daniel Bryan and Sheamus must have gotten lost on the way to the show


It's Vince's running gag. Book Sheamus vs. Bryan every Raw and then cut it due to time.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

what an awful show this is

not even 1 new fued

pfftt


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I try and watch Raw live every week partly because I love the discussion thread, partly because I love Raw but these adverts are really getting to me. May have to start watching via download in the mornings.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

ethancowgill said:


> When did WWE advertise that Sin Cara was debuting tonight?
> 
> It\'s not going to happen. They already ran a vignette, I doubt they are going to debut him tonight.


Its was announced on WWE.com


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WE WILL FOUND OUT!!!!!






after this.... I wish WWE had competition


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sin cara will interfere in roky/cena segment..


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

sm0ked0gg said:


> my dvr says raw is on till 11:15


Even so, no way we're gonna get the PPV quality US title match that they owe us ;p

Well, normal PPV quality, not yesterday's PPV quality.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trish better have the girls on display again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... me thinks Cena just didn't like the fact that he was going to be buried by the Rock and pinned by the Miz, so he decided to go through the motions. WM is not the place to pout over booking. ho hum.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol ppl still hoping for sin cara


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if Sin Cara doesn't show up now he's not debuting this week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan and Gail should get in a feud with Hornswoggle and the Bellas. That'll guarantee him some air time.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would kill for a Daniel Bryant chant right about now.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki is poison in the WWE. Seeing her makes my eyes bleed, her voice is sooooo annoying. There must be some other way for her to pay the bills...

Eddie died and Vicki took his place in WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, so a match between ZIgg/Vickie vs. Morrison/Trish


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

This entire show has led to nothing, and has done nothing. Congratulations, Creative! You've taken a step closer to TNA quality!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Bryan and Seamus need to run from their hotel to the arena like Tung!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> No, the face being absolutely DESPISED killed the fucking match.


Excuses excuses. How would the crowd hating Cena stop them from popping or booing during the match? Just look at his match against RVD at One Night Stand. The crowd was totally into that match. They simply weren't into the match last night because it was complete shit. Stop making excuses for Miz's in ring performance. He sucks, end of story. Yes Cena isn't to great either, but at least he can have a decent match without being carried. Miz has one ONE good match in his career and it was against one of the best in ring performers in the world, Bryan Danielson.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> LOL, god that was some terrible stuff.


I miss Boogeyman. Even if he didn't do jack.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ziggler I recognise that guy he was the guy who held the IC title for bascially a year and when he finally gets the world title they bury him in one night yeah thats ziggler.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

dualtamac said:


> Time for Trish's tits.


Post Augmentation. 

If we get a US title match, Sin Cara, AND Rock/Cena I will dub this the best RAW of the PG Era.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Hi Vickie!


making for him saying hi..wow...some of you are so far up Cole's ass..which is hard since he's already up the Miz's colon


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

sin cara and awesome kong to interefere, triple threat intergender tag match to be booked via the annonymous GM, i guarentee


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

checkcola said:


> ... me thinks Cena just didn't like the fact that he was going to be buried by the Rock and pinned by the Miz, so he decided to go through the motions. WM is not the place to pout over booking. ho hum.


but in all honestly, shitty booking shouldnt even be happening, especially Wrestlemaina. the bookers fucked up like 4 matches


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Bryan and Seamus need to run from their hotel to the arena like the great Otunga


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thank God he got rid of those furry boots.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

no pop for morrison. he was quite over in february.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I get that the writers were busy with WM, but words fail to describe how awful this Raw is.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ohai, Trish.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Canadian Hotness Trish Stratus. Too Too Hot.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Post Augmentation.
> 
> If we get a US title match, Sin Cara, AND Rock/Cena I will dub this the best RAW of the PG Era.



Either Cara's debut or the US title match will be cut.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They're not falling out of her top, unfortunately.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why can't they just ignore Cole?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

So is Trish back for a while or is this only till tough enough is done?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why is Cena getting all the blame for what happened last night? Like I said earlier, Cena's had great matches and knows how to Main Event Wrestlemania. The Miz doesn't.


He's had stellar matches against Batista, Shawn Michaels and Triple H at Wrestlemania. Most stars have good matches with them. Both Shawn Michaels and Triple H can carry limited stars. Batista, while not great, can easily go when needed.

This was his first non-single's match where it was all on him to lead the match and he did a poor job. Why is it surprising he's being blamed? Miz is not the six year main event star with tonnes of big match experience. Cena is. Miz is barely decent in the ring. It was all up to Cena to do something.

If it was Triple H/Miz, we wouldn't be looking at Miz to provide greatness. We'd be expecting Triple H to lead and for Miz to keep up.

Miz was clearly giving it his all last night while Cena was doing who knows what.

I don't even like Miz and I'm defending him. What is going on here? I've gone crazy.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> *If we get a US title match, Sin Cara,*


I think these two will happen at the same time. Trish Stratus as a brunette :no:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where has Zookeepah been?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At this point, I don't want the US title match. It'd last 3 minutes, tops.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Trish Stratus :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one cares about Trish. She's worn out her welcome and her return wasn't even that great. I feel bad for her.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

30 seconds have passed in the match, time for commercials.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> no pop for morrison. he was quite over in february.


he hasnt been over ever sadly.

Only ways to be over
1. Be john Cena
2. Be Randy Orton
3. Be a rival of either 1 or 2


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So it's Jomo/Trish vs. Dolph/FAAAAAT AAAAASS!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

The show is almost over and Austin was the only remotely interesting part thus far.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> no pop for morrison. he was quite over in february.


They dropped the ball on the guy... "Lets have him do lots of cool shit at the Rumble and then have him do nothing but filler matches."


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Booker T and Stevie Ray to double team Trish Stratus coming straight to DVD


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Trish Stratus <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie is just awesome. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya Josh blame Cole for your stunner when it was King that grabbed you and threw you in to be stunnered makes perfect since.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Divas belt means nothing, officially now then? 

Not that we cared before.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So it's Jomo/Trish vs. Dolph/*FAAAAAT AAAAASS*!


so you wouldnt tap it............?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get Vickie out of the ring for God's sake. 

Props to Trish for actually selling for her.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Sidewinder400 said:


> 30 seconds have passed in the match, time for commercials.


What? No. This is a ***** in the making right here.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So once again, the US Title match is dropped to show _this_ shit?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Divas belt means nothing, officially now then?
> 
> Not that we cared before.


None of the belts mean a damn thing.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sin Cara to attack Vickie. Come on WWE with the Wife Beater trend.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Divas belt means nothing, officially now then?
> 
> Not that we cared before.


Has it ever since Trish/Lita?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Dylanlip said:


> This entire show has led to nothing, and has done nothing. Congratulations, Creative! You've taken a step closer to TNA quality!


You should take a look at TNA again. They are doing a real good job right now on every levels.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eddie must be proud of her


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

man did you see Vickie lift Trish off the mat like that? She's like the fucking Big Show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Morrison has already done more than he did last night.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WOOOOO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

GERMAN! Angle contacts his lawyers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Dolph: ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?!?!

His new catchphrase


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Tung vs. Sin Cara for the WWE Title next year at Wrestlemania. book it!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Sin Cara to attack Vickie. Come on WWE with the Wife Beater trend.


Yeah, we all mexicans like to beat our wifes. :sad:


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else think a morrison Ziggler fight at extreme rules could be the best match of the night if it happens?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Fuck Trish is hot.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

ILLEGAL. ILLEGAL.

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE!


And that match was a waste.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> You should take a look at TNA again. They are doing a real good job right now on every levels.


I laughed because you're serious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolph sold the shit out of that slap.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Book: "I don't think he got all of it."

He never does, Book.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Morrison never hits that shit.......


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad Morrsion got the win.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Match does nothing!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dolph v morrison would rule.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Booker your not supposed to say that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mistico Please!!


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> So once again, the US Title match is dropped to show _this_ shit?


Why would they want to lose viewers? Everytime those two have been in the ring, noone has watched nor given a shit. Sorry dude.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK....can we FINALLY put an end to Vickie Guerrero's character? Just...PLEASE!!! I'm begging!!! I am on my knees begging. PLEASE let this be the end of her.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to see Awesome Kong vs. Trish Stratus soooo badlyyy


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Yeah, we all mexicans like to beat our wifes. :sad:


Where the hell did I say because he's Mexican?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

At least JoMo goes over instead of one of the ***** getting the pin.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The cameramen know to zoom out every time Starship Pain is used because he misses it that often. Sadly this is a serious post.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Trish would so get it.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's it...I'm submitting an application to WWE Creative.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> OK....can we FINALLY put an end to Vickie Guerrero's character? Just...PLEASE!!! I'm begging!!! I am on my knees begging. PLEASE let this be the end of her.


Why? She does great in her role.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

First person to come out with a tiny cowboy hat is getting mowed down by an enraged bald man in a singlet.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> You should take a look at TNA again. They are doing a real good job right now on every levels.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

no mistico ;(


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> You should take a look at TNA again. They are doing a real good job right now on every levels.


Don't you still have like 5 free months of TNA On Demand to watch.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sin Cara or US Title Match next?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph to win at ER.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Morrison, it's time to get a new move.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish they would let Ziggler and JoMo have a match by themselves already -_-


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow...I gotta say, I thought some of the recent Raws were bad. Holy hell, this one takes the cake. I don't remember the last time a Raw the night after WM was this bad.

We had what? 3 matches? The rest were segments, not one new storyline was developed, just all around bad.

What a horrible HORRIBLE Raw!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

as if that match wasn't boring as fuck. it was clearly missing the 3 most entertaining chicks involved last night.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> OK....can we FINALLY put an end to Vickie Guerrero's character? Just...PLEASE!!! I'm begging!!! I am on my knees begging. PLEASE let this be the end of her.


She's a excellent heel. I don't see anyway reason why WWE should get rid of her


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ethancowgill said:


> Why would they want to lose viewers? Everytime those two have been in the ring, noone has watched nor given a shit. Sorry dude.


Still better than Vickie.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fuck these tough enough ads FFS


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Where the hell did I say because he's Mexican?


I didn't said you said it, it's just that it's an stereotype 

(Remember JBL and the "machiiiismo" stuff when he feuded with Mysterio)


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan Autobiography: King of Dark Matches and TV Segments Lasting Less Than Three Minutes


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Satchmo said:


> At least JoMo goes over instead of one of the ***** getting the pin.


*****? Trish is married and Vickie is Eddie's widow.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Sin Cara or US Title Match next?


I'm calling something with Santino.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

So far we're in the same position in terms of feuds, nothing really new has happened so far just a bunch of mish mashed rematches 

Shame, was hoping for U.S match, Stone Cold segment, Rock segment, Sin Cara debut and maybe a bit of Bourne, Morrison, Ziggler with no divas / Vickie

Oh and JR on mic all night


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

so did sheamus/bryan get future endeavored?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>





CenationHLR said:


> Don't you still have like 5 free months of TNA On Demand to watch.


Ouch.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Morrison, it's time to get a new move.


One that comes somewhat close to connecting, or looking like it did, perhaps...


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> OK....can we FINALLY put an end to Vickie Guerrero's character? Just...PLEASE!!! I'm begging!!! I am on my knees begging. PLEASE let this be the end of her.


Might as well be asking Santa for Supermodel pussy. You ain't gunna get it so save the oxygen...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> Don't you still have like 5 free months of TNA On Demand to watch.


:lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

wheres mistico>??


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Wow...I gotta say, I thought some of the recent Raws were bad. Holy hell, this one takes the cake. I don't remember the last time a Raw the night after WM was this bad.
> 
> We had what? 3 matches? The rest were segments, not one new storyline was developed, just all around bad.
> 
> What a horrible HORRIBLE Raw!


So much wasted potential it hurts.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WWE has *30 minutes* to make up the shit that happened during RAW. If not, I'll have completely lost all my faith in this company.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Gail and eve will be in the Bryan corner and the Bellas will be in Seamus and the us title match end in a No Contest.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> I'm calling something with Santino.


Good Call....


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

TripleG said:


> OK....can we FINALLY put an end to Vickie Guerrero's character? Just...PLEASE!!! I'm begging!!! I am on my knees begging. PLEASE let this be the end of her.


We need somebody to boo besides Cena and Cole. The heat magnate queen must stay.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A heel valet liek vick does nothing for the product though. It gets heat, but what use is the heat if it never transfers to talent?


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I wish they would let Ziggler and JoMo have a match by themselves already -_-


But then everyone would complain about giving away matches in tv.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's had stellar matches against Batista, Shawn Michaels and Triple H at Wrestlemania. Most stars have good matches with them. Both Shawn Michaels and Triple H can carry limited stars. Batista, while not great, can easily go when needed.
> 
> This was his first non-single's match where it was all on him to lead the match and he did a poor job. Why is it surprising he's being blamed? Miz is not the six year main event star with tonnes of big match experience. Cena is. Miz is barely decent in the ring. It was all up to Cena to do something.
> 
> ...



They should have just had Daniel bryan and Miz in the mainevent then cuz Db and Miz had an excellent match one of the best this year so far. Last night just wasng good it came after the Taker and HHH match and Cena is just hated and that opening for him last night didnt get any better. Its lik ethey are trying to make us love Cena while Miz's promo thingy was amazing and made many haters becomes fans im sure


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

W>C said:


> Why? She does great in her role.


She's been redundant for about 4 years now.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Miz/Austin confrontation is the only thing interesting about the show so far.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm calling Bill DeMott vs Sin Cara, with DeMott going over. TOUGH ENOUGH GUYS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Calling it: Cindy Crawford will still be hot at 90.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 5, 2011)

Total Package said:


> *****? Trish is married and Vickie is Eddie's widow.


They're just covering...

I kid I kid


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yay!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow they get TV time!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> So far we're in the same position in terms of feuds, nothing really new has happened so far just a bunch of mish mashed rematches
> 
> Shame, was hoping for U.S match, Stone Cold segment, Rock segment, Sin Cara debut and maybe a bit of Bourne, Morrison, Ziggler with no divas / Vickie
> 
> Oh and JR on mic all night


Feuds usually end on the ppv after Wrestlemania, most new feuds happen after the draft. Its been like this for awhile and yet people fail to realize it.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

oh hey, they're actually doing it


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Too many Limes!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope this match is good!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here is Sheamus


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I expect a commercial in less than 3 minutes from now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's had stellar matches against Batista, Shawn Michaels and Triple H at Wrestlemania. Most stars have good matches with them. Both Shawn Michaels and Triple H can carry limited stars. Batista, while not great, can easily go when needed.
> 
> This was his first non-single's match where it was all on him to lead the match and he did a poor job. Why is it surprising he's being blamed? Miz is not the six year main event star with tonnes of big match experience. Cena is. Miz is barely decent in the ring. It was all up to Cena to do something.
> 
> ...



Yes, you have gone crazy. Because the Miz is the fucking WWE Champion. He's not supposed to need someone to take him by the hand and carry him to a good match!

Giving the Miz credit for "trying really hard" is like giving the worst kid on the Little League team a trophy just for showing up.

It's rewarding mediocrity.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally..


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Storm said:


> One that comes somewhat close to connecting, or looking like it did, perhaps...


Bring back the moonlight drive?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can it really be called a "Next Generation" 3D TV when 3D tv's JUST came out? 
You're not a new generation you're the same.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan. Are you all happy now.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAHHHHHHH!!! US TITLE! SHEAMUS!

TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!!! WHOAAAAAAA!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is he wearing?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

-200,000 viewers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So It's The United Lobsterhead


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

No Sin Cara then


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus is turning his back on Ireland!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> WWE has *30 minutes* to make up the shit that happened during RAW. If not, I'll have completely lost all my faith in this company.


They will miss you...........


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Miz/Austin confrontation is the only thing interesting about the show so far.


 Yep, awful Raw, same ole

done w WWE after tonight


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

No fucking Sin Cara debut? WTF?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe this match is actually happening.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ the american attire.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting attire... lol

NO SIN CARA? Raging


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

crickets...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Digging the US gear Sheamus is rocking.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

finally, great to see sheamus again. Let's retain the title now Sheamus!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!

Haha the new gear.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> That's it...I'm submitting an application to WWE Creative.


Don't bother. You have wrestling knowledge, you'd never get hired


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Its that match we were supposed to get last night, but didn't get last night. You know. That match that had a fucking title on the line and was built at least a little bit on television? That match. Yeah, we are finally getting it. 

Better late than never.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ouch.


You can't blame us. He does take every opputunity to work as a promoter for TNA which is a good thing because TNA does not actually have a promotion team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus. About fucking time.
Hey, you're Irish, fella.

Piss off, Bryan.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Obviously Sheamus wins this match...he's got new gear just for the belt.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ANGLEMEAUS!


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh here's the US title match. Won't last 5 minutes, as they are gonna need 25 minutes for Rock/Cena


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't believe they've taken his green away.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh NOW we get this match.

_Sheamus and Bryan look *legit* pissed._


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ooooooh new gear for Bryan. Me likey.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

danielson gets a jacket!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus with Mysterio's WM outfit. Obviously doesn't fit as well.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Tony316 said:


> Miz/Austin confrontation is the only thing interesting about the show so far.


:agree:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is pretty much WWE saying "Sorry for taking the US title match off the card at WM27."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

US Attire?

For shame. Sheamus, my man,

Daniel Bryan's lack of pop always makes me laugh. His music is so horrid.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

cue the cole miners going apeshit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice jacket, Bryan


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh look it's the Mania match we were supposed to see last night but didn't.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

one man crime spree...well thats his former broadcast partner Taz


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Poor Sheamus I guess he ordered that new ring gear for Mania :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit did Sheamus steal Mysterios Captain America outfit? Look at those kneepads.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*- 1 Million followers lost*


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, about time.

Sin Cara as well??


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheamus to win. Sin Cara to come out and attack Sheamus.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG HES WEARING A HOODY 

YES YES


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

danielson/mistico feud


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Crowd was hot for this match last night. This so should've made the card.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the new hoodie for Bryan. Now give him a new fucking entrance music


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Sheamus will squash him. Calling it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he's got his dragon gear.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Sin Cara to intefere


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck you WWE this should have happened last night

nice new attires

but why in the hell does the champion always come out first?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I think Booker T mean't that lol


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish they'd have Booker/Matthews/Cole on all shows. I love this combo nearly ass much as Cole Matthews and Punk on NXT3.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

One Man Crime Spree :lmao

Cole has just made tonight for me, I've laughed at his lines so often.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS OMFG!!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

daniel bryan chants


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you, Booker for shutting Cole up.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Surely they are going overtime?

There's like 20 minutes left of the show.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

finalnight said:


> he's got his dragon gear.


I'm telling you he needs to shave the head and regrow the beard. He was BADASS back then.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

WTH is Booker T saying? lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sting will interfere.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A dozen or so Bryan fans start a chant before realising no-one gives a fuck.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

W>C said:


> Feuds usually end on the ppv after Wrestlemania, most new feuds happen after the draft. Its been like this for awhile and yet people fail to realize it.


Don't get me wrong I know it does but some of them in particular the waste of Morrison / Ziggler and Lawler / Cole should have just stopped 

It's not a hard thing to iron out especially given the fact the latter of the two take up sooo much air time only to add nothing to the "build" 

It's all well and good having a RAW highlighting the fallout of Wrestlemania but when it's going nowhere, I don't see the point - this is of course all up to individual opinion so no worries if you disagree! Just rather it progress well if it's going to, with some meaning


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this match should have been at wrestlemania instead of the bore


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah. Who the hell wanted this at Wrestlemania? Cole & Lawler needed all the time in the world to put on their mat classic.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

W>C said:


> Sting will interfere.


WITH ROBOCOP!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus has 2 fiery red hands.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

2nd Coming said:


> WTH is Booker T saying? lmao


RIGHT HERE

RIGHT DERE

Edit: They really didn't have time for this yesterday?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that ended suddenly.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damnit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Long Shot but Sin Cara to setup a three way at extreme rules........maybe not


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cue everybody bitching about Sheamus gettting the win


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

REally good match.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

byran=buried


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

HE NAMES IS SHEAMUS!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lost three times in a row....ouch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, crowd got really loud. Hahaha.
Sin Cara please....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There you go, now shut up.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i wonder if it was gonna be that short at wreslemania


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

No wonder they took the match out of Wrestlemania.

edit: SIN CARA!!!!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

YEAH!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HA-HA! The limes were too much for Bryan!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I called Sin Cara!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The WWE could have kept that short US title match.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Here he is!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

too many limes for DB


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SIN!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SIN CARA!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wait a minute


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

SIN CARA


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MISTICO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought that was Rikishi's heel music :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Sin Cara!! F T W!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin Cara debuts


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yes, you have gone crazy. Because the Miz is the fucking WWE Champion. He's not supposed to need someone to take him by the hand and carry him to a good match!
> 
> Giving the Miz credit for "trying really hard" is like giving the worst kid on the Little League team a trophy just for showing up.
> 
> It's rewarding mediocrity.


It doesn't matter if he's the WWE champion. He's still inexperienced. He's not WWE champion because of his in-ring skills. Quite frankly, I'm not sure why he's champion but I don't really care.

It was on Cena to lead and cover up Miz's weaknesses. That's what an experienced star does. That's part of being a good in-ring competitor. If Cena can't get it done against limited stars in non-gimmick matches then clearly we have a problem because Triple H and Taker aren't staying around forever.

It's up to the likes of him and Orton to be picking up the pace and delivering. The man has had 6 years. That's not a small amount of time. He's worked with the best. He should not be putting on the kind of performance he did last night. It's pathetic. He was much better in 2007/2008.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So this is how they introduce him


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

6 minutes on Raw. They couldn't have fit that anywhere into the 136 minutes going spare last night?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So they're combining both things.

HUH?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Sin Cara!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Rey Mysterio's replacement is finally here.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I thought that was Rikishi's heel music :lmao :lmao :lmao


HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Its the masked magician!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SIN CARA!!!!!! HOLY SHIT WHAT AN ENTRANCE!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Did he just botch his entrance?


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's your shitty midget. Enjoy.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow he almost totally botched that jump


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

His outfit is ridiculous...did he botch immediately?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WrestleMania REALLY missed out ont hat squash match.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

JESUS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Straight in to feud for the jobber belt!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO botch


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Absolutely no pop.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
SO SICK!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOLY HANGTIME!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAHHH!!!

The IWC can officially mark out! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

What the fuck is with them burying Bryan on commentary!? First Cole, and now Booker T just said that that Sheamus made beating Bryan look easy. 

God when will they stop treating Bryan like shit?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, he's quite good, isn't he?

Siya Bryan.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

botched his debut but more than made up for it


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

gotta give it up to Sin, that was a nice flying body


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

I LOVE THIS GUY..


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

SIN CARA!! this guy is going to replace Mysterio for sure.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! Have we established a strong midcarder AND a midcard feud...OVER A CHAMPIONSHIP!!!! 


Am I watching WWE? (checks) Yes! I am! Oh My God! 

Simple but effective.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's us see how many different ways we can pronounce the word "cara"


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dang, he just took Sheamus out in the time it takes any other WWE guy to aim a punch...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the crappy US Title match Vince. Was it gonna be that bad at Wrestlemania? That wasn't even entertainment.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The crowd is wondering why Mysterio changed his music and why he's not feuding with Rhodes any more.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin Cara has some sweet music.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

thought that was ultimo dragon


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

that dive fae the top rope was awesome


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

BAH GAWD KANG IT'S A POWER RANGER!

POWER RANGER! STEGOSAURUS!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok debut

He's not getting much love from the crowd tho lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he just won over the fans with that one move.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that was an insane jump.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mistico is da shit.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Absolutely no pop.


somebody is deaf


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sin Cara didn't get a very good crowd reaction.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

What a crossbody.


Sin Cara vs Sheamus feud = awesomeness.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Nice feud_


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Why would you give him sheamus? He's hardly going to sell his moves properly?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

not gonna lie.. the kid flew.. that was nice air he got


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sin Cara!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So the people asked for a title match and a SC debut and got both, watch the bitching continue


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

i like that entrance music


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> His outfit is ridiculous...did he botch immediately?


They'll probably improve his look once he proves himself in the WWE


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

that was a nice little tease of what he will be doing in the future! nice


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He almost shockmaster that debut.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Imagine if that was Sabu debuting. How many botches could he have fit in that short space of time?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Sin Cara and Sheamus is actually a really interesting mix of styles, I'm now looking forward to Extreme Rules for that match alone, I'm presuming it'll happen.

Throw in Bryan for a triple threat and I'll literally cry.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sin Cara


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Really like Sin Cara's theme


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How does he see?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet air he got though god damn.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

grrr no kong. maybe smackdown. maybe vicki will use her to pound laycool


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty good debut. The move he botched was jumping from the floor over the top and flipping over, fuck give the guy a break - thats damn near impossible and he did it, well kind of. Still you can tell this guy is an incredible high flyer, and WWE seems to be putting alot behind him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Love Booker trying to interject some logic into it... "but why is he out here"...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This Raw has been superb.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Not getting much from the crowd yet, but excellent ring entrance!
Now for he, Bourne and Bryan to actually get some wrestling time so people can appreciate their talent.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Remember the last guy who debuted straight into a US title feud and won the crowd over with exciting offense?

He just got squashed.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Have we established a strong midcarder AND a midcard feud...OVER A CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!
> 
> 
> Am I watching WWE? (checks) Yes! I am! Oh My God!
> ...


They've done it once don't expect it again! :shocked:

Thought it was a decent way to debut him - put Bourne on Smackdown now please. Can't see them both having time on RAW (As they are against Cara and Rey on Smackdown guess kids would get confused)


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fuck Atlanta, that was nice.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Why are you guys saying Mysterio replacement? Is Rey planning on retiring soon?

Otherwise they will definitely become a tag team in the future lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn I was in the shower when Sin Cara came out


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Absolutely no pop.


After the illogical contempt you've displayed for tonight's RAW, despite having Austin, Rock, HHH, a great tag match to open, Trish, the US title, and Sin Cara, your overbearing love for TNA and your snarky comments, I have concluded that you are the official RAW discussion troll!

Nice to meet you, sir.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan and Sheamus, in 5 minutes, did what NO ONE else has done tonight. Entertain me! And shockingly..they did it by wrestling?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They scared me for a minute.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sin Cara!!! Looks like he botched his entrance a little but he recovered! Awesome debut, can't wait to see his debut match!

And Sheamus, until next time:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It would have sucked for him, but I would have laughed really hard if his botch had been all out and he fell back outside the ring.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kind of funny that the 1st thing he does is a botch lol. Not taking anything away from him though, he's very talented.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Absolutely no pop.


You're kidding! Someone who just debuted got a small reaction from the crowd???


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So I highly doubt this will be the most electrifying confrontation ever but they have almost 20 minutes to fill.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thought he was gonna get stuck in the ropes on the entrance.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Biggest draw in the world is finally in the WWE. This is exciting, I won't lie. His theme is awesome too. Glad they kept that. They need to keep the mystique though. Make his entrance with a spotlight following him while he's running, and no other lights. Batista is no longer here. He's not going to miss it.

We might just have a good feud over the US title. Sin Cara for new US champion. This dude can be huge in the future.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

At least we finally saw Sin Cara get a little action. Seemed he got caught on the top rope when he entered.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

epic sin caraaa

what a theeeme


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Remember the last guy who debuted straight into a US title feud and won the crowd over with exciting offense?
> 
> He just got s*quashed*.


people need to spot using words they dont know the meaning of.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love the boos for cena


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's the Super Gay Red Power Ranger


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Cena getting booed to hell


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

God, Rock is about to get the biggest pop ever.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Still got the red shirt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn did that crown turn in a hurry.

Confederate lovin' Cena in the house.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

the guy that's NOT champ is HERE!! AHAHAHA!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What, no black gospel chorus?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena is shit marketed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boo's are strong with these ones.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Cena's titantron looks like the Confederate flag.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck he's still out dancing like a ****ing pebble. FFS

Turn this joker heel already


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Boo-urns.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not a bad debut for Sin Cara

I expect it to end with a brawl going on

Cena coming out with all smiles despite being screwed out of the main event of WM lol


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Total Package said:


> How does he see?


probably with his eyes


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

It was so fast I don't think the crowd really had time to react. Hits the ramp, runs across the ring and leaves... I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple more short showings like that before any match.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Finally cena living up to his superman nickname by wearing the proper colors


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh look. Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Still hate you Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Apparently the guy that gets more heat than any actual heel on roster is the biggest face of the company


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

nate_h said:


> Why would you give him sheamus? He's hardly going to sell his moves properly?



What you talking about? Sheamus is awesome at selling moves. Great in-ring performer.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena found his smile.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

To the people saying he got no pop, are you watching the show on mute? He even got Sin Cara chants going.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

John "Robert E. Lee" Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena: "*holds up fingers* I CAN DO THIS MANY MOVES!"


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is going to be one hell of a overrun


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

John Cena's smiley ass still happy as hell I see.

Ugh.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For fuck sake Cena look angry for once.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ATL really hates Cena lmao


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish Rock's finisher was "Shattered Dreams..." It would be hilarious to see someone punt Cena in the balls! haha


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Biggest draw in the world is finally in the WWE.


Cena's been in the 'E for years bro.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Ouch that heat!!


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol at the dude flipping Cena off. HAha


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

[email protected] boo's for Cena. Wow. You would never know this guy is the face of the top (as Cole would say) "entertainment" company in the world.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Turn heel you ******.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> So I highly doubt this will be the most electrifying confrontation ever but they have almost 20 minutes to fill.


WTF? 20 minutes? When does Raw end tonight?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for new Cena colors, the stocks are dropping.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I am sooooo hoping for them to announce Rock vs. Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That red shirt will piss off quite a few parents.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

with all those Gay Jokes. Cena you really do look like a Fruit Loop. Bright green, bright purple and now we are on to red. And not only should he be pissed about how Mania ended he is out jumping and acting crazy as usual


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena is coming out with a smile on his face. Way to make the getting screwed on the grandest stage of 'em all seem important you fucking cunt


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Turn heel you ******.


:lmao you actually made me laugh


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

zack ryder!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> BOO THIS MAN


I know..all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> I wish Rock's finisher was "Shattered Dreams..." It would be hilarious *to see someone punt Cena in the balls*! haha


isnt that a fetish?


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW Cena said ass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You mean your and Miz's performance, Cena?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank the heavens he got rid of purple. The red is a big improvement if not much.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Ryder mention? Huh?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Zack Ryder reference!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol, so last night he tried to win over the Christians with his entrance. Now he's wearing US colours and he's still getting booed. Poor guy can't catch a break.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

ZACK RYDER!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Why the fuck is Cena never angry after he's been fucked over? He always speaks in his insufferably upbeat tone.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

guy shouting ZACK RYDER! :lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Zack Ryder mention on TV haha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Zack Ryder is better than you Cena


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Zack Ryder gets a mention

Woo Woo Woo!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not okay with John Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zack Ryder mention!
And a "ZACK RYDER!" SCREAM! :lmao!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Sucked donkeys. Holy PG balls Batman.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

You're that candy ass Cena.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Rock totally killed Cena. :lmao Time to give up Cena. Shut up Matthews, nobody loves Cena anymore.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Crowd thinking: who the fuck is Zack Ryder?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Turn heel you ******.


WWE won't turn him heel until there is a bonafide #1 to sell merch to the kiddies.

No matter how much we want it...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

"Some people love him. Some people don't."

Riveting commentary.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cena = Lame and not funny.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Zack Ryder.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

No way. Screwed out of the WWE championship and you congratulate your chicken shit heel opponent? Why do people hate this guy again? O...


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

This is like face Hogan in WCW......


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Cena's been in the 'E for years bro.


Mistico is the biggest box office draw of the last decade.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is he saying he's actually happy that he lost??? 


Cena...I hate you so much. You pansy ass loser.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

the woo woo woo kid on Raw! sort of...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, Cena. Just stop with...this.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck you Cena. You put on the shittiest WM main event in history.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

For the love of God, Rock could you please interrupt this jabroni name Cena


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena congratulates Miz even though it was done through interference?

WHAT?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz getting cheers WTF


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Useless fact: If you pay attention, you can notice John Cena has a shirt for almost every color of the rainbow except yellow.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This is painful. This is not the kind of promo you deliver after sandbagging your match. This is the promo where you turn tweener by saying Miz wasn't worth having a Wrestlemania match over and you refused to work with him.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

No Cena, the most annoying person is YOU!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Stop blowing miz?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Respect. SMH.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not mine, Cena, not mine


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

He still seems a bit off to me, anyone else? There's no emotion or enthuisiasm in his words at all


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Be more funny!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

It seems like the crowd doesn't even listen to Cena. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Useless fact: If you pay attention, John Cena has a shirt for almost every color of the rainbow except yellow.


Wait 'til SummerSlam. Just you wait. Sigh.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDER TO COME OUT AND WHOOP THIS JABRONI!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Crowd thinking: who the fuck is Zack Ryder?



Ryder got a big pop in the dark match last night when he was introduced.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena is doing as much ass-kissing as Hunter tonight.

Pathetic.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

This is why people hate this man. There is no logic in what he's saying. He just got screwed and he's congratulating The Miz. He didn't even beat you clean you idiot!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Quickly? It took him four goddamn hours to do anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"My business" 

Cena serious face!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cena, I don't respect the Miz after last night! He deserve probably more of the blame for the shitty match than you do!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

lic05 said:


> Useless fact: If you pay attention, John Cena has a shirt for almost every color of the rainbow except yellow.


He was part of Nexus, so does that count? Haha.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Relax people, this isn't that bad.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

THE ROOOCK


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck this shit. Cena is back to crappy promos. I prefer his first confrontation with the Rock promo.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

if ya smeeeelllll!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seriously feels like they're plotting a Miz face turn with the respect thing. It must be because it's 4am, because that'd be madness... right?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena is not a Broski


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

OnTheMoney said:


> "Some people love him. Some people don't."
> 
> Riveting commentary.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why's this dude so happy? Seriously.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

can he talk any slower....cmon rock...tell him to know his role..and shut his mouth


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'M SURE JOHN CENA WROTE EVERY WORD OF THIS PROMO. HE ALSO BOOKED WRESTLEMANIA AS WELL.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

His whole red outfit looks lame as hell. LMAO 

Looks like a wannebe Super Mario brother


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol that one kid chanting for cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Cena has tasted a lot of Jimmy Yang *Wang* in his day...it's just a feeling I get from him. I still love the gays.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the little kids cheering for cena is funny as hell


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock: Sorry, was taking a dump.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Caped Crusader said:


> This is why people hate this man. There is no logic in what he's saying. He just got screwed and he's congratulating The Miz. He didn't even beat you clean you idiot!


Kids don't know any better so it's okay apparently!


----------



## The00Raven00Effect (Mar 18, 2011)

Has Mistico showed up yet?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I am fucking serious, I've seen Disney Characters that are more threatening than Cena. GOOFY is more fear inducing & imposing than this guy. Fucking man child!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL at kid chanting "Lets go Cena"


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

And here comes Rocky, here to crash the forums and do absolutely nothing!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Rock is in the house


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha, Rock making Cena wait.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL at the one kid chanting for Cena while everyone chants Rocky.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What did Miz do to earn our respect, tonight

I'm confused


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

they better get physical tonight!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

here comes the rock, let's all cheer. yabba dabba!


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Attack him cena, you got an opening.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Cena looks tired


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Lol that one kid chanting for cena


That made my night! The whole crowd booing and chanting for the Rock, and there's this one kid chanting Cena.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Shits about to go down


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rock's fighting or something cause his shirt is wet again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Stone Cold graphic popping up was hilarious to me for some reason!!!!!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Some 10 year old screaming "Let's go Cena" chants all by himself sums up CeNation.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol for a second i thought steve austin was at ringside..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WrestleMania 27 almost turned me off wrestling forever and here I am watching Raw and everything feels right again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The Caped Crusader said:


> This is why people hate this man. There is no logic in what he's saying. He just got screwed and he's congratulating The Miz. He didn't even beat you clean you idiot!


Wait wait wait. You're onto something. Uh...fans think he's a corporate shill right? And we also think Miz is the same, but a better version. Maybe he's hyping Miz on purpose because he's told to? Not just in shoot sense, but in a kayfabe sense as well? Am I making sense?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

austin and rock together!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

An 11 year old kid, indeterminate gender, doing the Lets Go Cena chant all by himself.
Seconds after that, The Rock music hits and 15,000 people yell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE MOTHERFUCKING ROCK!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If Rock doesn't call Cena Super Mario I'm gonna be very dissappointed


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I really hope the Rock cuts lose on the mic right now. Destroy him!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was actually expecting a fake Rock. Sin Cara debuted, the U.S. Championship was defended; this feels more like WrestleMania than WrestleMania did.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

The one kid cheering for Cena made me lol uncontrollably. Cena nodding to him made it even better, haha.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

cena BRUTAL beating of the rock to turn him heel coming up...right?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> I'M SURE JOHN CENA WROTE EVERY WORD OF THIS PROMO. HE ALSO BOOKED WRESTLEMANIA AS WELL.


So, you're telling me that Cena was booked to sandbag his match and look like a deer in headlights?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Austin had a better pop than Rock tonight. Austin > Rock


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What's that chant?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree, The Rock can't wrestle.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

fruity PEBBLES.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

FRUITY PEBBLES


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

LMAO FRUITY PEBBLES!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

FRUI-TY PEB-BLES


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fruity Pebbles chant!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena nodding. "Yep! I am Fruity Pebbles"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao 
A fruity pebble echo


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena: Well I respect you Rock, and I just want to see you here every week on Raw, you're the best.

Rock: Fuck off bitch, you can't suck my nuts.

Cena: Well thats all well and good, but I have tons of respect for you.

Rock: I'm going to kick your fucking ass on pay per view on the 28th!

Cena: You're an awesome guy Rock, I have so much repect for you.

Rock: ....fuck it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

FRUIT-Y PE-BBLES! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, fruity pebbles. Stop you're making me hungry.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Cena...Can You See This?










That is Winning....Your a Loser you Yabba Dabba Bitch

Loved That Fruity Pebbles How About Pie sign lol


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

The Rock is preaching the trrrruth!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a really loud chant!
I guess since it's grown men voices they echo and sound crazy loud.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

lmao Fruity Pebbles chat.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And rock drags me back in just...like...that.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

korndogg123 said:


> What's that chant?


Fruity Pebbles


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Turn heel now you fruity pebble son of a bitch!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Uh oh the IWC isn't going to like that comment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena looks like a live action grown up Dennis the Menace or something.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ugh. they might as well make out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

yes lets all stand around respecting eachother


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

This could be lame if rock just puts cena over...and im a cena fan


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boo At honor Respect and Positivity!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock don't do that "I respect you" shit. Goddamn it. Y


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

all in all... said:


> yes lets all stand around respecting eachother




Bring taker, HHH, and HBK out. Make it a Fivesome.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ouchie


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want snooki a diva


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

IWC just lost their boners. lol.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DONT SAY THAT ROCKY.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Cena gonna cry


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Cena: Well I respect you Rock, and I just want to see you here every week on Raw, you're the best.
> 
> Rock: Fuck off bitch, you can't suck my nuts.
> 
> ...


How much fruitier can you get amiright?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Rock is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking good!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cena is thinking "this is too good to be true"


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Can those 2 stop sucking each other's dick -_-


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy shit I thought Austin was standing outside of the ring turns out it was a fucking commercial.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what brings them together...they love the same


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I RESPECT YOU. WE ARE VERY SIMILAR.

Is Rock trying to turn himself heel?

Bring out the Edge and Lita lovebed.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ respect being taboo.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope Rock's getting paid a lot to put Cena over like this.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena's face is so emotional!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Must be a kool-aid joke at some point.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_lmao_


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Tooth Fairy? Oh no he didn't LOL.

:lmao


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder where this is going.

LOOOL TOOTH FAIRY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OHHHHHH, BURRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OH SNAP!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao tooth fairy


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

no matter what else, the rock has just perfect teeth


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ouch Tooth Fairy shopping advice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena rocking the Homeless Power Ranger look, as Rock once put it. 

Man, Jason has really come on hard times.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky rocky rocky rocky


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was the worst Rock sign I've ever seen.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao That was a good line.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Even rock wanted to laugh at the tooth fairy line :lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that joke didnt make much sense in context.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> So, you're telling me that Cena was booked to sandbag his match and look like a deer in headlights?


Pfft.. the match was booked like shit. There was a DQ finish within the first few minutes, a fucking promo then a pointless interference in the ending. You can't blame the wrestlers for that.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena getting all emo seriously you see the kid gettin teary eyed


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock and Michael Cole are the only two people who know how to speak with energy on this show... Cena is catching on all of a sudden.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Can those 2 stop sucking each other's dick -_-


respect = dick suckin apparently


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

This shit is still boring.

OH GREAT A MEGA MATCH AT A SECOND RATE PPV!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit, Cena is calling The Rock out.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

there ya go! what we want! sheesh!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Total Package said:


> That was the worst Rock sign I've ever seen.


i thought it was professor x doing the peoples eyebrow


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

oh shit


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SummerSlam match?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont. gimme the rock vs miz, or rock vs HHH, or rock vs undertaker, but god no rock vs. cena


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena/Rock and Austin/Miz? lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Rock/Cena do it Vince


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Tyson and LeBron. Cena just called himself the baddest man on the planet and he gave Batista permission to sleep with his mother.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"No chance!" please please please


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena being a total suck up and being passive agressive every chance he gets already makes him a heel in my mind.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's on!


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

MARKOUT!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think he asked to bring it...and not the potato salad


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Not for nothing but Cena is probably marking out inside for this.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh shit! Rock is going to agree to wrestle!!!!!

Wrestlemania 28?? WTF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ohhhh fuck yeah.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

at summerslam!


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gotta be kidding...1 fucking year for this?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aroo?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania 28 planning already?? Year long build up? I like it.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

DAMN.. one year for this match


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

WRESTLEMANIA 28 FIRST MATCH ALREADY ANNOUNCED BITCHES!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

1 year away! lolz


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No way!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

WRESTLEMANIA XXVIII FIRST MATCH ANNOUNCED


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Are they really going to build a match for a whole year?


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

next year....are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH FUCK YES!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"back to ya movies!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fucking LOL @ the boos at that.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Pfft.. the match was booked like shit. There was a DQ finish within the first few minutes, a fucking promo then a pointless interference in the ending. You can't blame the wrestlers for that.


There were 12 minutes of wrestling before the DQ ending. During those twelve minutes, Cena barely put forth any effort, to the extent that the commentators were calling him out.

I have no doubt that the double count-out and Rock interruption would have happened regardless, but they could have made the most of the 12 minutes they had leading up to it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok lets wait a year lololololol.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

makes sense, give him a chance to get back in ring shape, and plan his movie schedule


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Can they really build this match up for an entire year?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

you want us to wait a whole fucking year!?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Lame


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that far.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol. Cena can't help but smile. Its his dream come true.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

My god a match being made for Wrestlemania 28 NOW??!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the Rock will bring it...next year


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

a whole year?? -____-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll lol if they're serious..


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

look at the idiot wanting approval

Team Bring It destroys the fucking Cenation


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> This shit is still boring.
> 
> OH GREAT A MEGA MATCH AT A SECOND RATE PPV!


What's it like seeing the shitty side of life constantly?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

HELL YER


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

LMAO. A year's build up. Ridiculous.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

No way. They\'re not going to really do this


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

In Miami, I wonder who's gonna get cheered, and who's gonna get booed out of the state?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So much for Cena being Undertaker's 20th victim.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm all for waiting a year for this


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's in Miami so it makes sense...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Yeah, sure, I'd nothing else planned for that night anyway Rock."


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL no pop for the match


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Y'all don't get it do you?

WM 28...Miami....Rock's home town...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wrestlemania 28? i like it.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

shit.. its on


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So I guess Cena ending the Taker's streak happens at WM 29.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

We have to wait a year.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Such an insane idea. Really. Insane.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy fuck the buy rate for Wrestlemania 28 is going to be HUGE


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena/The Rock...so early.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Can they really build this match up for an entire year?


they just tweet at each other for the next 11.5 months, then rock comes back


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Cena/Rock and HHH/Taker III? Meh.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Welp time to freeze myself for a year.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anything can happen between now and then. It will be interesting to see what The Rock and John Cena do individually and how they interact with each other along the way for a whole year.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IN ROCK'S HOME TOWN!

AND I'M GOING!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Welll...i guess it would take a year to get the rock back up to form....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they're serious. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE CORRE!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

well there goes Cena ending the streak next year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so going next year!!!1


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa.. .Wade finally getting back at Cena!!!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't wait already.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

It's official. I'm heading to Miami.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What are these jobbers doing here?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it smart to book a match a year in advance?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena should join the corre


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So... a whole years wait? An entire year of build-up?

If Cena actually goes through with this, I will cheer for him by XXVIII.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Random Corre beatdown.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Plot Twist!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Corre? Get the fuck outta here :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

OH MAI GAWD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAAA


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The Corre?! What the hell?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2011-2012 will be amazing!!!

Corre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

FUCK YEAH CORRE BABY


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao the snore


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This is insane. 

And The Corre! The cherry on top! AWESOME RAW!


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

WHUTTT?!?!?! ITS GONNA HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm. I've seen this act before.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Well here's how you milk a year long feud, feed them all the factions.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

they had a year long plan for mr.kennedy too :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

THE CORRE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Corre? Really...fucked the moment over, but I guess Rock's gotta get some matches in...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

And if Cena is injured in one year...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Corre = buried


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A RANDOM CORRE APPEARS!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The J.O.B SQU... THE CORRE!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The pEOPLE'S Elbow!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at the Corre. Bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Time to save up for next Wrestlemania tickets!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the point of The Corre coming out was what exactly?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Corre would have more credibility if they hadn't been...you know...squashed at WM.

Oh, they are being buried again.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to a wait a fucking year? Not Cool


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Corre interupt very randomly lol


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

This year is going to be crazy. I'm really surprised The Rock is in this for the long haul.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Heath Slater eating theatrical moves.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Corre- Our sole purpose this weekend has been to be beaten down in less than 2 minutes


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

funny, back before there was a ppv every month a yr advance was a big deal, atleast we know it will be built up


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Slater gets so much shit.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I've lost all interest in this feud. A year?!!! REALLY?!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got Russo'd.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't see that coming


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

If Cena joined the Corre to beatdown the Rock it would have been amazing.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Start the build up...

Rock and Cena vs The Corre! Make it happen!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So I guess the Corre are a group of four jobbers now...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock vs Cena at Wrestlemania? Guess that means it won't be Cena vs Undertaker to make it 20-0. Shame that.


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...Use the Corre as stunt dummies? Great idea vince. Crush your young stars again, just 24 hours after they lost in 3 minutes.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wade Barrett is a test dummy :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Corre Fodder


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The entire Corre are like toys to be played with. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is some of the most terrible shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CorreFail


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

As if the Corre didn't get buried enough last night, now they get killed by Cena and the Rock with two of the dumbest moves ever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Time to bury the shit out of Barrett, too.

Sigh.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the biggest WM ever next year.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Wrestlemania 28...bring it.

I can wait_


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao Slater gets so much shit.


hes the only one who can sell


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

4/1/2012 heel turn inc


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

First there was the Mega Powers... then the Rock n' Sock Connection...

NOW: The Pebbles Champions!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm happy they are having the match at Wrestlemania. Cena vs. Rock shouldn't be at any match other then Wrestlemania


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Corrpse :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck it. I was just going to go to Wrestlemania XXX (since I live in NY), but now I want to go to Wrestlemania XXVIII. I have one year to make some real life wrestling fan friends.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

If Cena isn't heel by WM28 I'll order a TNA PPV.











No I won't.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Derek said:


> The Corre- Our sole purpose this weekend has been to be beaten down in less than 2 minutes


*Sigh*

I thought this was what New Nexus was for? Dammit... Now that they're gone, the Corre now has to be the new faction punching bag... It's sad.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

poor corre...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That means the Rock will be taking a break until about February next year lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

rock vs. undertaker would have been more epic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, now that is a serious burial. 
That is what you call a burial......two nights in a row.


BUT I'M DEFINITELY GETTING TICKETS NEXT YEAR!!! FIRST MANIA I'LL GO TO!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena pointing to his wrist. I'm not sure The Rock needs to keep an eye on his watch unless it has a fucking calendar on it.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

This is just embarrassing.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Look they are best friends now. Rock didn´t screw Cena last night. Booker was more upset with Austin than Cena is with Rock.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Undertaker Vs. HHH WM 28 probably now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright Vince let's see if you can keep the interest in this match for a WHOLE year.

But I'll still be amped through all 12 months for the Rock's long awaited return to the ring!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dammit no Undertaker vs Cena


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wade buried


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Man its going to be a painful wait >.< they should of written it this year people were booing it big time for that long wait lol


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

smh at sending the Corre out there just to get beat up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i doubt anyone can wait that long. bad move wwe. u should just have it at summerslam


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shit. EPIC BUILD UP. I\'m excited. Wrestlemania 28 baby. So I\'m guessing John Cena won\'t win the Royal Rumble, and if he\'s not going to be in the rumble, he\'ll be champion by Royal Rumble time. Hell, he might have the title at Wrestlemania, and we\'ll have a title match between Rock and Cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mix in some "I respect you" nonsense... add some "I bring it" well, next year... and I don't care anymore.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So much for Cena/Taker. Lame


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok... dont really know how to feel about this. I'm sure rock will come back full time from royal rumble on but thats a long time away. Will people even remember this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

thank god no cena taker 20-0


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This actually makes sense. Almost every former WWE writer has said that Vince makes up the WrestleMania main event a year in advance this just confirms it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What the hell are we gonna do for a year? This is gonna go down before WM. There might be a match there, but we can't just sit around for a year.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Corre just came to get their ass kicked


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dobba said:


> Cena pointing to his wrist. I'm not sure The Rock needs to keep an eye on his watch unless it has a fucking calendar on it.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So does Cena just default back into feuding with the Miz while the Rock shoots movies for the next year?


----------



## Effigy (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, everyone's gutted because Rock/Cena is not at ..... Extreme Rules. For fucks sake, just be glad the Rock will actually have a match! Go through old threads and see how many posters have said that Rock will NEVER wrestle again, mocking anyone that said otherwise. Now it's happening, the same people will say it's shit that it's not at fucking Extreme Rules. Same shit different day.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope The Rock doesn't just disappear until January / February


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the main event is set for wrestlemania 28.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Future Trunks: A year from now The Rock and John Cena will battle at Wrestlemania 28


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Hope The Rock doesn't just disappear until January / February


This was my thought as well.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

that was incredible


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Screw Cena/Taker at 'Mania. Cena/Rock is far more interesting.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who gives a shit about the Corre? Rock vs Cena is going to be epic


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If we can get Hulk Hogan and Bruno Sammartino added to this match we'll have a REAL thing going on!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

We're going to see "CENA HEEL TURN?" "WHO SHOULD GO OVER" threads for an entire year. 

fpalm


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*I was sure it would be Cena vs. Undertaker next year :/

So now that Cena will probably get booed from now till Mania, will he then turn heel?? Hmm... Not sure I like that we have to wait a year for Rock vs. Cena. People will forget about it before starting to hype it again. And what... Will the Cena/Rock thread now stand a year?!?! Hmm.......*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crespo4000 said:


> Hope The Rock doesn't just disappear until January / February


Oh you know he will.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Biggest match announcement in ages got less of a pop than Evan Bourne.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

and lol at the crowd booing at the one year wait announcement.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*the great one will wrestle again one more last match at his home the main event at mania 28 .. just stunned with it *


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to know that I spent $1400 on a mediocre card with no build, on a night where half the guys seemed to put in little to no effort, only for WWE to plan a huge match for next year. Thanks a lot WWE.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice. So WM 27 was all build up for WM28! Good main event though. Just hope Taker has the most believable Streak conqueror and then you've already got a better card than this year's!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything about this is fucking stupid. 

I absolutely hate Vince McMahon right now. This show was dreadful. I haven't been more sapped of interest in this product since I quit watching for all of 2009.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

F YEAH Rock vs John Cena!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Screw Cena/Taker at 'Mania. Cena/Rock is far more interesting.


Not Even Close


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Booker T Right TherO meter: 98 times


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the Rock should make sporadic appearances if any.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

so does cena just throw the royal rumble and EC next year? wow. Rock put cena over like a motha fucka


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How can ANYONE complain about what just F'N happened! (excluding the Corre burial. :lmao) 
But seriously!!!!!!!

I've already spoke with my dad and we're going to try and make it to Miami!
This build will hopefully be absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn it. This means Rock is putting over John Cena. The Rock is one those people that has to win in what will likely be his last match ever. He's the People's Champion man. The People's Champion. You know how disappointing it'll be for the live audience and for fans around the world to see him return after seven years and lose? This would have been the perfect time for the match to be set, then for Cena to destroy Rock and turn heel. He could then dominate and we could have a perfect set-up for next year. That way, there would be heat in the feud too instead of this whole respect crap. That's the perfect way to kill a build-up.

I'm so conflicted right now.

I want to see this match but I don't want to see the logical thing happening. Screw logic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can just imagine the promos:"Cena in 6 months, 2 days, 10 hours, 53 minutes I will kick your ass!!!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena/Rock, eh? Wonder if we'll see Taker/HHH for the third time at Mania next year then? Could be interesting.


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

In The Rock's hometown? The Miami crowd is going to eat John Cena alive.

I cannot wait! Good idea, gives The Rock time to prepare and I wouldn't be surprised if he came back around Summer Slam/ Survivor Series time.


----------



## ethancowgill (Apr 3, 2011)

perro said:


> Not Even Close



No. Failure becomes you


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

W>C said:


> I can just imagine the promos:"Cena in 6 months, 2 days, 10 hours, 53 minutes I will kick your ass!!!"


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Rock: "Cena, you just wait. Twelve months from now, I'm going to beat you up so bad!"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Best Raw I've seen in a LONG time.

Crazy idea which could be epic or disastrous, very ballsy move by the WWE which I respect them for.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

That was just terrible. Terrible.

It started off good, Rock dropping a classic promo. Wish he'd have droppe a 'It doesnt matter' in there but whatever.

Then just some bullsh*t and the announcment is they will fight next year?

Erm.....why not do that this fucking year?! At Wrestlemania that was LAST NIGHT? Why not do that?!

Has Vince actually lost his mind?

An why they hell did the core come out? What the hell do they have to do with anything?

Makes no sense and I genuinely can't believe this storyline is being scrapped for a whole year. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Can they honestly keep this fued going for the next year? I really don't have much faith in WWE creative.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

perro said:


> Not Even Close


To hell it isn't. Everyone on this planet knows exactly how Cena/Taker would go down. And it ain't happening now is it?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I guess it's a good thing that the match will take place the next WM. A match such as this should take place at WM. 

BTW, I really hyped for Sin Cara. Dude looks great.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Means Cena will be champ at the RR surely with the winner cashing on the WHC instead, I guess. What's he gonna do at the Rumble and EC otherwise?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Great way to end Raw. Rock will probably take somes months off and be back around the Rumble to hype the match with Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if twelve month builds work quite as well when the match is announced in the first month?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

W>C said:


> I can just imagine the promos:"Cena in 6 months, 2 days, 10 hours, 53 minutes I will kick your ass!!!"


"Put it in your diary... a 2012 one."


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> To hell it isn't. Everyone on this planet knows exactly how Cena/Taker would go down. And it ain't happening now is it?


12 months of the crap we've had so far?


no thanks

if rather Have Cena/Taker cause that's the biggest match their is at the moment


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

A year build is incredibly risky given the fact by then one could be injured or Cena could hold the title 

Rock would have to make some appearances surely throughout the next 12 months but at least it gives him time to go do movies through the summer. 

Great end to the show, Sin Cara debut / Rock and Cena good stuff

Wasn't a fantastic RAW by any means but yeah be going to the O2 to see Smackdown in 2 weeks, hope I don't just go and see Kane / Big Show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The fact that people are happy about being told that the past weeks was meaningless and they have to wait through a year of horrid shit for a match is quite telling. Guess that answers what types of fans the WWE wants... suckers.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tom777 said:


> In The Rock's hometown? The Miami crowd is going to eat John Cena alive.


not like you can hear the crowd at stadium shows anyway.

personally i think they should have had cena and rock exchange punches then corre runs in. they beat downt he corre then they stare eachother down and raw goes off the air.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish Barrett and Co were still nexus not the corre.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

No one wants to wait that long. The worst part will be if Rock just disappears until Jan of next year. Until then we'll just watch Miz vs Cena at every PPV...


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The Rock: "Cena, you just wait. Twelve months from now, I'm going to beat you up so bad!"


Captures the problem with this perfectly.

When did The Rock change his mind on a match? They already used up what was the best part of a feud for them, their real life issues. We're actually heading into this match built upon...no problems whatsoever. Rock just doesn't like Cena and Cena simply wants a match. Done deal.

Not to mention the stupidity of booking this a year in advance. That essentially negates most of what Cena could do in the coming year.

What the hell was WWE thinking?

If the match was happening, they should have waited on it instead of announcing it right now. Rock could have still got ready but they should have had him exit properly tonight instead of what just happened.

We're waiting a year now. There's nothing to build on either after what they did.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, that was a pretty terrible RAW. It starts with Hunter kissing Takers ass. We move to pointless burying of Jerry, and BBQ sauce on JR. Then, we get Cole back on commentary, as Orton and Mysterio bury Rhodes one night after his strong victory at Mania. And what's RAW without more Vickie? Or how about the US Title match that lasted 4 minutes and transitioned into Sin Caras debut, which got next to no fan reaction except for the one jumping spot.

We finish with Rocky and Cena agreeing to a match *one year from now*.

To say Creative did a bad job is an understatement. Easily the worst RAW of the year so far. _I can't wait for the rest of the year._


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess there is no point in Cena being in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

perro said:


> 12 months of the crap we've had so far?
> 
> 
> no thanks
> ...


i don't think there's a number for how many times bigger rock/cena is than cena/taker


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't believe people are STILL complaining. Seriously, this forum should come with a disclaimer not to go in the live discussion threads.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> Well, that was a pretty terrible RAW. It starts with Hunter kissing Takers ass. We move to pointless burying of Jerry, and BBQ sauce on JR. Then, we get Cole back on commentary, as Orton and Mysterio bury Rhodes one night after his strong victory at Mania. And what's RAW without more Vickie? Or how about the US Title match that lasted 4 minutes and transitioned into Sin Caras debut, which got next to no fan reaction except for the one jumping spot.
> 
> We finish with Rocky and Cena agreeing to a match *one year from now*.
> 
> To say Creative did a bad job is an understatement. Easily the worst RAW of the year so far. _I can't wait for the rest of the year._


Unbelievable.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kun10 said:


> I can't believe people are STILL complaining. Seriously, this forum should come with a disclaimer not to go in the live discussion threads.


This.

Everybody needs to cool the engines, sit back, and see what happens.


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

I think everyone needs to realise The Rock isn't ready for a match now. You've seen he's a bit rusty - this gives him time to come back and be better then ever. I'm sure it'll be worth it. Just try and trust the WWE here. The Rock is back and we may even see him return full time for a few months. I'll take that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We now get 12 months of sporadic "CAN THEY CO-EXIST AS A TAG TEAM" matches. And the answer is always "Yes, just long enough to beat an actual tag team, then Rock Bottom/AA".


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kun10 said:


> I can't believe people are STILL complaining. Seriously, this forum should come with a disclaimer not to go in the live discussion threads.


How are they not going to? Cena vs Undetaker at WM won't happen that match people wanna see


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kun10 said:


> I can't believe people are STILL complaining. Seriously, this forum should come with a disclaimer not to go in the live discussion threads.


If everyone agreed on everything, this forum would be pretty boring
. Just saying


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So we get Rock/Cena for the next year.

Just add Rikishi as the Special Enforcer and we are good to go.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never seen a dude schedule a beat down 12 months in advance and the guy he's going against just agree to said beat down. It's just a funny imagery.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena/Rock will main event SummerSlam.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> If everyone agreed on everything, this forum would be pretty boring
> . Just saying


It's not the disagreeing... more the fact most people on here would only be happy if we got Punk vs Bryan at WM.... and that's only cause either way they'd get to fucking moan over who loses.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love the fact that WWE has mastered killing a crowd. I guess they are competing again... at being worse than the WCW at its very worst. How anyone can applaud this terrible bullshit is beyond me. No wonder the product sucks when you have fans that lap up this steaming pile of crap at every turn.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao there are so many dumb posts in the last 10 min it's unbelievable. 




JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena/Rock will main event SummerSlam.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> That was just terrible. Terrible.
> 
> It started off good, Rock dropping a classic promo. Wish he'd have droppe a 'It doesnt matter' in there but whatever.
> 
> ...


No, he is setting up for a big buyrate next year, and this also keep the casuals interested in the product since they have a whole year to build it up. But knowing the WWE creative team, they most likely will fuck this up.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I imagine at Summerslam or Survivor Series we'll get something like Cena and Rock teaming up.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I've never seen a dude schedule a beat down 12 months in advance and the guy he's going against just agree to said beat down. It's just a funny imagery.


If you were a kid getting bullied by someone bigger than you and he schedule a 
beat down 12 months in advance, wouldn't you be happy instead of getting your ass 
handed to you that same day?


----------



## Barbaro (Jan 31, 2007)

game3525 said:


> No, he is setting up for a big buyrate next year, and also keep the casuals interested since they have a whole year to build it up. But knowing the WWE creative team, they most likely will fuck this up.


This. Rock will be ready and in great shape. The crowd should be primed like no other.

The biggest weakness here is WWE creative. If anyone can screw this up, its them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> - Awesome Kong and Scott Steiner were both seen backstage at RAW today in Atlanta.


....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Rock won't be around most of the time so it really isn't that bad. Cena can feud with other guys and Rock will pop back up in January to continue this. I enjoyed Raw tonight for the most part but I was hoping they would start setting some stuff up fort Extreme Rules which they didn't unless every match is going to be a Mania rematch. Cena also said he was done with Miz so I am curious to see who Miz will feud with now.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow.Just like tonight for the next 12 months we'll be seeing Rock and Cena beat up the whole roster.Not a good time to be midcarders.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Disciple514 said:


> If you were a kid getting bullied by someone bigger than you and he schedule a
> beat down 12 months in advance, wouldn't you be happy instead of getting your ass
> handed to you that same day?


Would you really take that bully seriously if he's scheduling your beat down a year in advance? Not really.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H vs. Taker III should not happen. Someone else should get a crack at the streak.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Yet another Billion dollar question... With Cena ALREADY booked for WrestleMania 28, who's gonna face Undertaker in his 20th (and probably last) WrestleMania match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Wrestlemania 28 is already shaping up, lol. 

Cena Vs. Rock

HHH Vs. Taker III (gonna happen) 

I love the idea of a year long build for Cena/Rock though. They can keep Cena busy in that time & Rock will hardly be there, so it'll be a special attraction anyway. Cena's going to win. I've already accepted that. Rock could be put down for Cena a 100 times over, and I still know who the better star is. But it'll have that "Era Vs. Era' feel to it as Attitude Era & PG Era Fans seem to be at each others throats at times, and this is kind of the best way to represent that.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Yet another Billion dollar question... With Cena ALREADY booked for WrestleMania 28, who's gonna face Undertaker in his 20th (and probably last) WrestleMania match?


Punk or Jericho maybe? Or HHH again


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H vs. Taker III should not happen. Someone else should get a crack at the streak.


Who else is on the roster that can give Undertaker the type of matches he has had with Shawn Michaels and Triple H the past three years at Wrestlemania? Name someone.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

NO ONE SHOULD COMPLAIN BECAUSE OF THESE REASONS:

Why the hell would we waste such a good match for SS.
Everyone says how they miss the long feuds back in the old days well now were gonna get one. A freaking year long feud is going to come to a head at WM28.
We all complain about Cena being in the main event match at WM every year well now he won't be.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

So who will be in the WWE Championship without Cena? lol....


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> The biggest weakness here is WWE creative. If anyone can screw this up, its them.


i doubt rock and cena will let them screw it up.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

jasonviyavong said:


> NO ONE SHOULD COMPLAIN BECAUSE OF THESE REASONS:
> 
> Why the hell would we waste such a good match for SS.
> Everyone says how they miss the long feuds back in the old days well now were gonna get one. A freaking year long feud is going to come to a head at WM28.
> *We all complain about Cena being in the main event match at WM every year well now he won't be*.


lol at thinking that, the face of the company will not be in a main event match against the greatest of the last era.

LMAO at all of this. I haven't stopped laughing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

jasonviyavong said:


> NO ONE SHOULD COMPLAIN BECAUSE OF THESE REASONS:
> 
> Why the hell would we waste such a good match for SS.
> Everyone says how they miss the long feuds back in the old days well now were gonna get one. A freaking year long feud is going to come to a head at WM28.
> We all complain about Cena being in the main event match at WM every year well now he won't be.


Most year long feuds don't have the match announced 364 days before it happens. Y'know: dramatic build.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Why the hell do people blame creative yet again? It's Vince's and the Rock's decision to do it at Wrestlemania.
I personally like it, I don't want Cena vs the Rock in a Last Man Standing match at Extreme Rules, but if you want to blame someone, blame Vince and probably the Rock himself.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

jasonviyavong said:


> NO ONE SHOULD COMPLAIN BECAUSE OF THESE REASONS:
> 
> Why the hell would we waste such a good match for SS.
> Everyone says how they miss the long feuds back in the old days well now were gonna get one. A freaking year long feud is going to come to a head at WM28.
> *We all complain about Cena being in the main event match at WM every year well now he won't be.*


If you don't think that will main event you are crazy. In fact I won't be surprised if Cena wins a World Title before so it can be a title match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Well Wrestlemania 28 is already shaping up, lol.
> 
> Cena Vs. Rock
> 
> ...


I agree Cena beating Rock clean (with the emphasis on clean) is tremendous help for Cena. Hopefully when WM 28 come around the PG era will be past and Cena can reach back into his A material and get back to good old Thuganomics.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

To avoid spoilers for the West Coast kids, here is My Raw recap...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Who else is on the roster that can give Undertaker the type of matches he has had with Shawn Michaels and Triple H the past three years at Wrestlemania? Name someone.


Undertaker was facing the likes of Mark Henry and Batista before he faced Shawn Michaels and Triple H but now that we have been spoiled with five star matches (on average) three years in a row we can't let someone like Alberto del Rio or Sheamus get a crack at The Streak?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, wrong thread.

Raw was decent. The last segments with Sin Cara, and the Rock/Cena saved the show from being bad imo


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

they should do miz/austin next year too


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why did people really expect Cena to fight to Undertaker? It would've been nice but it didn't HAVE to happen. Taker never fought Rock, Stone Cold, or Hogan at WM... he usually fights mid carders and stuff. I'd rather not see Taker/HHH again next year, but he does need to face a big name for 20 and if it's not HHH or Kane, I really can't think of anyone else unless Sting finally decides to show up.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Undertaker was facing the likes of Mark Henry and Batista before he faced Shawn Michaels and Triple H but now that we have been spoiled with five star matches (on average) three years in a row we can't let someone like Alberto del Rio or Sheamus get a crack at The Streak?


It's not about getting a crack at the streak as it is giving Undertaker the best match he can have. At this stage of his career you don't want him to have throwaway matches like the one he had with Mark Henry in 2006. The last five Wrestlemania's we have been lucky to see great matches with Batista, Edge, Shawn Michaels & Triple H the only people I see being able to do that at this point are John Cena, Chris Jericho (if he comes back), CM Punk, Triple H, and Randy Orton.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

They better hope Cena dont get a major injury between now and then.What if he cant go?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Really good Raw tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H vs. Undertaker can still happen at the Hell in a Cell PPV.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H vs. Undertaker can still happen at the Hell in a Cell PPV.


No, it can't.

If they do it again, it has to be at Wrestlemania, the whole backbone of the feud is the streak.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Miz was impressive tonight, Sin Cara as well.

Stone Cold also at next years Wrestlemania?


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The Triple H promo was really good. Sorry Triple H, that short backstage bit with Austin wasn’t as cool as the Rock/Austin one at Mania.

There’s nothing that could make me want to see Lawler vs. Cole again. I’m disappointed they only had JR announce the first 20 minutes. I’m unimpressed with the Smackdown announce team.

For some reason, I wasn’t able to get into the tag match. The ad breaks hurt it and there were quite a few awkward moments. Orton should drop the Thesz Press. I expected more since it got a good amount of time and featured some solid guys. I thought the booking of the match was odd if both feuds are to continue. I guess there’s always the next show to give the heels some heat and make them look like bigger challenges.

Doing those introductions for the Tough Enough contestants was a good idea to hype up the premier, but it wasn’t good in execution. Things got much better after Miz came out. I’m glad they just had Austin lay out Riley instead of killing Miz and his heat after his Mania win, which is the type of thing they often do.

Del Rio/Bourne was pretty fun for the time it got. I’m not sure why that was on this show, though. It felt like a filler segment with a Smackdown guy.

Sheamus/Bryan was a decent glorified squash. It’s unfortunate Sin Cara appeared to slightly flub his leap into the ring. Besides that, it was a fine debut, though I expected a little more.

The end segment was good. I’m surprised they announced Rock vs. Cena this far out. I wonder if they can not only get to the next Mania without doing that match (or some version of it), but get to the next Mania without blowing the Rock’s return match somewhere in the build making him wrestling feel less special. So far this year they’ve been better about making a long term plan and sticking to it than they have in a long time, but I’m leery of this creative team booking such a big match this far out, creating a plan for it, sticking to it, and executing it well. That’s a long time for them to go without screw something up.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i don't get why people are worried about creative fucking this up. i'd bet rock wanted creative control over this fued for him to agree to this. i doubt he would put his return match in anyone elses hands.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't mind this show, Bryan and Sheamus did not look happy at all though lol. 

When was the last time an Austin segment didn't end in a beer bash?


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

"Move Buckwheat." LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

Morrison reminds me of the old HBK a bit. Back when Shawn was doing coke and dressed like a gay go-go dancer.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So we have to wait 12 months for Cena to job to Rocky at Mania 28. 

Really................Really.................REALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY?????????????????


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

please.. we all know that Rock will put over Cena at 28.. cmon. I dont want it AT ALL, but its happening.. it just is.

meanwhile... wtf do they do in the next 12 months. (make movies. smh)


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

plange04 said:


> please.. we all know that Rock will put over Cena at 28.. cmon. I dont want it AT ALL, but its happening.. it just is.


Yup they are gonna make The Rock job on his comeback match. In WrestleMania. In Miami.

Cena's gonna get out of there carried in shoulders.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Eh, dull Raw. Not a bad one, just dry and uneventful. Poor, poor Corre and Bryan.

This Rock/Cena business irks me in so many ways. So we haven't even recovered from this year's WM yet, and they're already talking about _next year?_ Wow! That's forward thinking! Now how about they apply this kind of thinking to the rest of their product, eh?

Seriously though, strange move. There's no way they can keep the flames running hot for a year. They couldn't book Cena vs Nexus straight for a few months, and relied on two segments to build Trips/Taker. How can we expect them to keep this up? And what casual fan is going to care about any other storylines this year when WWE's dangling Rock/Cena over their head?

Just another case of Vince having a one-track mind. Buyrates, buyrates, buyrates.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

lic05 said:


> Yup they are gonna make The Rock job on his comeback match. In WrestleMania. In Miami.
> *
> Cena's gonna get out of there carried in shoulders. *


lol Like I said man.. I sincerely hope your right! I may just be trying to anti-jinx it.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Best RAW in the last 8 years (last one this good was The Rock's concert for Stone Cold in 2003), solely because of Rock and Austin's heavy involvement in the show. The Rock and Cena's segment was just gold, that is why I'm a fucking wrestling fan. I know the wait will be long, but I NEVER in my wildest dreams thought this match would EVER happen.

Austin's segment was amazing too, his best comeback segment in the last several years. He did some of his old spots that he doesn't done in a long time. I definitely think Austin will have another match after seeing The Rock deciding to finally do it. I think we might see Austin wait until WrestleMania 29 or 30 though, since if he wrestles at 28 he'd be overshadowed by Rock vs. Cena.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Did Austin say "What the fuck?" when Miz interrupted him?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Absolutely no pop.


Are you deaf?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

RKeithO said:


> Are you deaf?


he suffered a lot of bashing for impact back in the TNA thread, he's just trying to get some payback, don't mind him =)

--------------

this RAW is a perfect example of how WWE is like a rough girlfriend:

-you love her, but she does nasty tricks on you
-she craps on you
-she makes you feel miserable
-dissapoints you over and over again
-slaps you
-and when you finaly muster up the courage to break up with her? she pulls out a 180º change and gives you an awesome day


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Raw was better than WM27 lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

hahaha announcing a match a year in advance. i knew that they'd wrestle at wm but i thought that they would've booked a segment where the rock is taken out for indefinite time.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Booker- "You gotta love Stone Cold, he's the man."
> 
> Just hours after he took the stunner..what? haha


You know Austin likes you if he stuns you.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great RAW. Three great segments, the HHH promo, the Austin Tough Enough Promo where he looked really good doing some of his old moves and the Rock/Cena promo, Sin Cara's debut and also a really good tag match with Orton/Mysterio vs Punk/Rhodes. The rest was solid too and plus, we got JR on commentary for a little bit. Not counting my chickens but I'd like him to return full-time at the end of this Cole/Lawler feud.

One year build for Rock vs Cena. Very different and I can't wait for the match.


----------



## gazzdw (Mar 7, 2009)

Could austin also have 1 more match at next years wrestlemania? I dont think the miz is a good opponent there i just think austin is way above that. Just listen to the staredown the rock and austin got at wrestlemania. PWR show said it was the biggest pop of the night (they were there). That tells us that 1 more austin rock match is the way to go. Im hoping for a Austin and Rock vs Cena, Miz tag in the future


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JBWinner said:


> lol at thinking that, the face of the company will not be in a main event match against the greatest of the last era.
> 
> LMAO at all of this. I haven't stopped laughing.


Espcially considering Rock even said "We'll main event..."


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Why is everything Michael Cole does hilarious to me! This isn't right, he used to be so shit.
> 
> Something about a BBQ sauce drenched JR chasing Cole to the back just killed me.


That whole segment was hilarious. Seeing Michael Cole run from JR while squirting BBQ sauce at him made me crack up. I don't think the comedic factor was intended though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Why is everything Michael Cole does hilarious to me! This isn't right, he used to be so shit.
> 
> Something about a BBQ sauce drenched JR chasing Cole to the back just killed me.


That whole segment was hilarious. Seeing Michael Cole run from JR while squirting BBQ sauce at him made me crack up. I don't think the comedic factor was intended though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Rock vs. Cena.... WrestleMania 28... 12 months of hype. AMAZING! 

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw was off the chain last night. Incredible _incredible_ pops and shows of respect for HHH, Austin and Rock. Crowd was hot, Sin Cara was received really well and I was a part of history. Rock/Cena at Mania 28. Bring it the fuck on!


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Eh, dull Raw. Not a bad one, just dry and uneventful.


You certainly have some high standards. Personally, I thought that RAW was fantastic.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The JPH said:


> Rock vs. Cena.... WrestleMania 28... 12 months of hype. AMAZING!
> 
> Can't fucking wait.


Wait you're not being sarcastic? I thought it was stupid to announce a match an entire year ahead of time. Especially when they were talking about wanting to face each other as soon as possible. Of course, a match like this is perfect for Wrestlemania but they could've delayed the announcement of this match for a few months.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

so uh, i havent caught up with raw, but i take it theres probably no draft this year?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

It would have been stupid to announce a draft when wrestlers of both brands were present.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Wait you're not being sarcastic? I thought it was stupid to announce a match an entire year ahead of time. Especially when they were talking about wanting to face each other as soon as possible. Of course, a match like this is perfect for Wrestlemania but they could've delayed the announcement of this match for a few months.


Alright wiseguy, how would they have done that? Have the Rock come down and face Cena, have them fight and then what? Announce the match in a couple of months. Yeah, that's a good way to keep people wanting more.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Awesome Triple H promo,Kinda late to bring up him already facing Taker at mania But eh at least they finally acknowledged it!

-Swagger vs Lawler was alright I guess But the Cole stuff is dragging way more than it should!

-Orton&Mysterio vs Punk&Cody was a pretty damn good tag match,Commercials almost ruined it But still I thought it was damn good!

-From the looks&mic work already of all those ToughEnough cast,I think that whoever wins will most likely end up with the Alex Riley type of role at most and then get released.....Although then again Miz ended up making it eventually and so perhaps there's hope for that winner!?

-Alberto FTW!,Nice to see Bourne again.

-JoMo&Trish vs Ziggler&Vickie was kinda decent I guess.

-Sheamus vs Bryan was good as usual,Mistico/Sin Cara finally debuted and seems he's getting a big push by going for the US title already!

-Rock vs Cena was FINALLY made into a match and WM is definitely the place to have it at!,But waiting for it will sure be a b*tch,One thing that worries me that I'm sure many others likely think is that....It might be too late since I feel Cena is at the end of his prime and for many to really care for this next year will have to mean Cena turns full heel or have to be a true face to people that he was years ago and then plus Rock might be old news to others than he is now!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Wait you're not being sarcastic? I thought it was stupid to announce a match an entire year ahead of time. Especially when they were talking about wanting to face each other as soon as possible. Of course, a match like this is perfect for Wrestlemania but they could've delayed the announcement of this match for a few months.


I think announcing it this ahead of time is pretty awesome. It's already getting people excited for Wrestlemania 28. Whats the point in waiting a couple of months? Rock obviously isn't going to be around all year, they were right to strike while the iron was hot and announce it while they were already feuding. They can on/off feud for the rest of the year, turning into a full blown storyline two months before Mania.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Cole: "Vickie has the same tights as me" haha


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The crowd was dead. They should have cheered much louder than that for such an epic announcement.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

The only time I thought the crowd was dead was when Sin Cara arrived. They did cheer when he hit his moves though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The crowd was dead. They should have cheered much louder than that for such an epic announcement.


I don't think they were dead,I agree they should have cheered louder for that But they were likely pissed&disappointed that it did not happen right then and that they could not see it live!


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I quite enjoyed Raw, a bit more than i enjoyed Wrestlemania actually. 

It was great to hear J.R on commentary again although watching Michael Cole squirt BBQ sauce over him was very funny.

Orton & Rey vs Cody & Punk was a great tag team match.

The whole segment with Austin was what it was, the "move buckwheat" line from Miz to the guy from TE was hilarious.

Sheamus defeating Bryan was a decent, it's a shame the match didn't get longer though.

Rock/Cena segment was okay, it wasn't anywhere near as good as the Rock/Hogan stare down or any Rock/Austin stare down for that matter, bit it was still decent. Why did the segment needed a run in from The Corre though?


----------



## Sinevitable24 (Apr 5, 2011)

did anyone else officially stop watching the e after the cancelation of the danielson match, not only that but i have a youtube video of him being banned from there game only problem is getting to 10 posts without getting banned to post it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> he suffered a lot of bashing for impact back in the TNA thread, he's just trying to get some payback, don't mind him =)
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


Bit gay that mate...

But I agree anyway.

Good Raw, very enjoyable.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Raw was good. Hopefully Corre get some revenge on Cena, Rock or both...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The crowd was dead. They should have cheered much louder than that for such an epic announcement.


What the fuck is with people saying this for Mania and Raw? It must be the acoustics or microphones in both arena's because we were most certainly not dead. It's pissing me off.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Sin Cara going after the evil white men on both shows, bringing his Latino nukkas with him, Big Pun would be proud


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Who else is on the roster that can give Undertaker the type of matches he has had with Shawn Michaels and Triple H the past three years at Wrestlemania? Name someone.


I agree, as I read this I couldn't help but think Triple H and Shawn have a mini fued about who faces taker at Mania like who should get a 3rd chance at home. then it is a Triple Threat perhaps at Mania Taker v Trips v HBK. Could be a terrible match but could be great. HBK v HHH v Beniot at Mania was an awesome Triple Threat years ago so with 2 of those 3 involved Taker could easily make it great.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What the fuck is with people saying this for Mania and Raw? It must be the acoustics or microphones in both arena's because we were most certainly not dead. It's pissing me off.




Having watched parts of WM and RAW on TV after getting home both crowds sounded pretty dead. Even during Rocks entrance during the main event, while it was extremely loud in the GA dome, when I watched it online, it didn't sound that loud. Probably a mic issue.

And to be fair to the crowd during the quiet moments...RAW was utterly awful. That is one of the worst RAWs I can remember seeing (ignoring the promo fest RAW we got a few weeks ago).


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

no complaints. some bastard spoiled it for me so i knew it was coming so kind of not as special beacuse of that but still a great moment.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

What was the rating for this week?


----------

